# Post pics of your watercooling setup (pics only...use PM for comments/questions)



## ThE_GeNeRaL

heres a chance to show off your watercooling setup please post pics and details!!!!!

<edit by NA> Pics only please! Use PM for comments or questions.


----------



## NoAffinity

Here's my baby...replete with Dominator Pro and all.


----------



## Captain Bawsack

Wee pic of my first proper, but basic, watercooling setup.


----------



## Lando95

Ok, here we go. I used to have this all installed in an Antec full tower, with 7 case fans, but I have been doing a lot of work on it lately, so I decided to 86 the case for a while. Plus I am moving in a few months, so I am just gonna leave it alone for now. And it's super easy to work on like it is now. Also, I don't have shrouds on my heatercore because I am building some new ones. My temps only increased 2 degrees without the shrouds. BTW, that little grey box is a seperate psu for my fans. The two fans on the front of the heatercore are 130cfm 12V Sunons.

Notice the little pieces of tubing holding up my fans and seperating the sound card from the pci fan card?? LOL, truly ghetto!


----------



## Xavier1421

Only pics I have are while it was in progress...Hope to have some new pics in a while...maybe after the overhaul.


----------



## Xavier1421

More pics!







(sorry admin...hehe)


----------



## DeathONator

Pics!


----------



## abccba

Thats all ive got silent stream combime w/ my own setup radiator and pump w/ water storage............


----------



## slow'puter




----------



## rehabb

Let me know what you think of my set up.. i saw already someone kinda had mine my radiator is in the back of my computer


----------



## hockaygoalie10

Hope you guys like my water cooling, im running at 2.8Ghz, with a load temp of 48c.


----------



## rab62184

this is all i have for a cam...and i'm out of batteries so i'm limited by the length of my usb cable


----------



## Evil XP2400

Here's my baby


----------



## TheCoolGuy

New pics as of 2.25.05!!!

P4 2.4A @ 3.4ish ....

idle 29-31, load 33-38

not bad i suppose.....


----------



## Inquisitor

here it is in all its *caugh* glory


----------



## Towlieee




----------



## stuckmojo

You should be warned that this isnt for faint hearted.
This is the ugliest looking thing that youll ever see.

I modified a toolbox and put the watercooling parts in there (bar the waterblock).

It runs from here then into the case haha


----------



## kevinb70

Swiftech MCW6002 on a Athlon 2500+ OC'd @ 2.2Ghz std volts
Distilled water and 5% Water Wetter
Fan is EverCool PCAC 53~100CFM lateral turbine fan (quiet at 100CFM!)
'77 Bonneville heater core
Dolphin DP-385 pump

This hole in the side of the case previously an air duct to the cpu...



































































With Air Cooling: 52C idle / 63C prime95
With H2OCool: 42C idle / 46C prime95

Got a good 17C drop!

This is my .9beta setup. The final one will be out of hardwood and have a quieter pump and be of more exacting finish....


----------



## forum7

Here is the latest version of this rig.


----------



## DaGuv

]


----------



## Leprachuan




----------



## metalman2785




----------



## Mr. Mumbles

my w/c setup


----------



## SpookedJunglist

umm i never did this... Havent got around to making a case yet



































Thanks to image shack for hosting the images

EDIT: i have changed it a littl ebit since i took those pics. i now have OCZ bga ramsinks on all of my Mosfets


----------



## tt_shark

my setup =D


----------



## forum7

The X850 cards are too hot to handle so I cooled it down to 30c using
Koolance Clam Shell water type cooling system.

I now can run BattleField 2 at High settings with no problems.


----------



## CyberDruid

Swiftech Storm (G4 Production) Water Block--AquaXtreme 50Z-DC12 Pump--Black Ice Micro Le 80mm Radiator w/ Chrome Shroud and Vantec Tornado--Custom Rad Box with 120mm Fan--Mountain Mods Resevoir--Tygon 1/2" I.D. Hose

http://www.overclock.net/showthread.php?t=32149 
that's a link to a thread about the process.

I decided to WC the rig to cut down on noise and OC higher. I read up on it here and there and posted it up and went with 12V DC pump from Cooltechnia called AquaXreme 50Z. The block was obvious the new Swiftech Storm (G4); the radiator less so. I figured i would need maybe 200 watts of cooling for a single CPU loop and I saw a dualpass doublethick 80mm by BlackIce rated for 275.

Maybe it was the chrome shroud--but I impulse bought that with the pump.









When it arrived I couldn't believe how small it was--if that thing can cool my CPU I will be amazed.

I ordered a resevoir from Mountain Mods to fill the 120mm blowhole over the CPU that I wouldn't need anymore and some fans and ducts and hose.

Some waiting would be involved--but the pump and Black Ice rad arrived in 4 days from Cooltechnia.

http://www.overclock.net/showthread.php?t=32629
link to the arrival of parts...

So I went out and bought a universal transmission cooler from NAPA and a dryer offset duct box from Home Depot. Within an hour I had the box in the case and breathing. Everything fit like it was meant to be--life is good like that.

http://www.overclock.net/showthread.php?t=32670
that's a link about the radiator box I built and installed tonight.

Until the water block arrives I am stuck--so the rig still cools on air--but the pump, radbox and little bitty radiator are in--waiting on some more fans and ducting to get it just right.

I plan to use 1/2" I.D. Tygon hose from Danger Den and a Vantec tornado for the little rad. The Little Rad is mounted external to the rear 80mm fanhole with 2 holes for the barbs to poke inside--the Tornado will have to push its guts out from inside the case--but at least I get a dual rad setup and so far very quiet.


----------



## CyberDruid

Here's a couple more--before and after (and during)


----------



## CyberDruid

and a couple more


----------



## DaGuv




----------



## Appolyon

This is my first WC Rig....


----------



## Burn

Mine's up and running.


----------



## ShawnMcGrail

LOL, Here is the best your going to get until my camera gets back from RMA. It was taken at the lan party the other week.

(Feel free to check out all the pictures, Just over 100pics RIGHT HERE.







)










Man, They really needed a good camera, The one they used must have been like .9Mp, lol.


----------



## LTDDevil

Asetek Waterchill with an other cool block.
The asetek block was f*cked up bad, so i used this one.


----------



## fstfrddy

All built by me except for the heatercore and pump. edited 12/04/05, pic of new waterblock.


----------



## ShawnMcGrail

Here we go, Camera JUST got back from RMA.


----------



## hanwinting

well this is my W/C set up


----------



## sladesurfer

*My rig*


----------



## Raven.exe

mine right now...building a new rig though
with a ford heatercore, don't know pump yet, storm block, maze4 gpu, 1/2" tubing (probably reinforced vinyl)


----------



## Rod Fitswell

These are pics of my new computer. It is not finished yet but I figured I would post these anyway and ask for a few suggestions. I put my res. inbetween gpu's because I cannot figure out how to go from gpu 1 straight to gpu 2 with out the tubing getting kinked. I bought the tubing reinforced with metal coil but I feel like that puts to much stress on the video cards. What I am hoping is that someone knows of a hard plastic u shaped tube that can go inbetween. Also the three hole mod is for sale. I bought it from frozencpu.com, this lian li case is so popular I figured someone would want it. The radiator is a thermochill pa 120.3


----------



## Towlieee

Specs in sig. Running custom liquid cooling, currently in the process of converting to a chiller..
DD RBX block on cpu
DD Maze4 on gpu
Via aqua 1300 (upgrading soon)
Dual heatercore
Hardware store tube (soon to be tygon)
Yellow prestone anti freeze + distilled water + blue UV dye

  
 
Chiller pics so far
  

Edit: I know my wirings a mess, it turned to **** once I got rid of my old psu with sleaved wires.. But once I get my chiller setup going, imma clean it all up again


----------



## Tonymontana1187

Here is my set up

Check this out to see how i got 3 celcius temps on water cooling without TEC.
Easy, cost me extra 30 bux and 1 hr of work.

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...tml#post640358


----------



## lohoutlaw

New to it all, so don't laugh.
Took all day to setup. But running strong for 12hrs now.

http://www.overclock.net/647320-post13.html
http://www.overclock.net/647322-post14.html
http://www.overclock.net/647324-post15.html


----------



## Snerp

So here are some pics of my setup. It's not finished, but it's staying like this till I get back from Christmas break. I plan on installing the heatercore with something other then tape, actually putting the lights in (I just put them like this to show the glow), and I need to shorten two of the tubes and make the one from the CPU to the Vid card longer because it is kinking a little bit.

I'm also planning on putting a blow hole fan at the top, getting a better PSU that will have better cable management, and switching to SATA so that I can rid the case of these bulky PATA cables.

Other than that I think this box is just about done! Not half bad for all this in a Mid ATX eh?


----------



## lohoutlaw

Hay guys. I'm finally done with my new and improved W/C setup.

Check it out for its allot better than my first attempt on post #54


----------



## Some_Idiot2

The last pic is an older one, because I no longer have zip-ties on the pump and Tline, I replaced them with worm-drive clamps. I'm still waiting for ym 3000 DTR to arive, but it should be here any day now...








I'll post pics of that as soon as I get it up and running.


----------



## Jazino

here it is, the mess. my tubing is the way stiff kind from home depot and it sresses my components slightly so my next upgrade will include some clearflex. the wires will be cleaned eventually. and cold cathodes are actually to draw power from the 125cfm fan. now it can go from dead quiet to liftoff.


----------



## Compfreak

heres mine just set it up today idle temp 29C load 38C GPu idle at 29C load 44C


----------



## nytevizion

Mine.


----------



## MADMAX22

this is my old water cooling setup (seper ghetto style)


----------



## G3NoCiD3

My rig with refrigerated water cooling!!

I get temps of:

Idle - 10 - 15 on cpu / 22 - 27 on gpu 
Load - 19 - 25 on cpu / 29 - 36 on gpu

today i had 5c on cpu, and 13c on gpu - idle










http://ca.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/gen...=/4c77&.src=ph

Amd64 X2 3800+ Manchester - currently @ 2.77ghz - 277 x10 - 1.55 volts (Default Clock Speeds - 2.01ghz) 200 x10 - 1.3 volts
Asus A8N-Sli Deluxe Mobo 
2Gig PC3200 OCZ Platinum @ 232 mhz 2.5 3 3 5
Asus Nvidia Geforce 6800 GT 256mb @ 430mhz/1200mhz

3D05 - 7250 - Single Card
3D06 - 3550 - Single Card


----------



## Some_Idiot2

Latest pics
















My tubing is starting to kink, so my tubing us undergoing tubing-rehab, which envolves extra worm-drive clamps, and zip-ties. 
I'm getting some Swiftech cool sleeves, to prevent that from happening with my the tubing that I plan on installing when I get a new mobo/video card.


----------



## DeepFreeze

Just a start the guy above me had my idea first lol, Thought i was gonna be the first to do it but w/e lol. Here is my simple setup for now. Till I get a new case and MoBo


----------



## TheKraken

I'll put some pics in as attachments, but you can see them all from the link in my sig.


----------



## Pvt. Pritchard

My new system. Really simple. Im using a T line


----------



## Some_Idiot2

Here are some new WC pice of mine:

I can't wait for my x1900XT!!
I'll be sure to post some pics of my setup with it up and running, I'll need to do some case modding before I can actually fit everything in the case with the x1900XT, because of it's uber size.


----------



## Leprachuan

my new watercooling setup


----------



## Urufu_Shinjiro

Not the best pics but here ya go....


----------



## mindlessmissy

seriously these things are a pain to install.... took me 3 days...


----------



## CL3P20

Zalman Reserator....
CPU block, NB, and GPU...

I finaggled a 2nd zalman GPU block to the NorthBridge, as my NB block. Temps b4 on the NB, were 60c at full load for extended times, and around 51c idle. Now around 30c idle and 42c under full load. Clearly not the answer if there are space issues w/ mounting it and the hoses, but w/ 0 restriction added, due to the 'inline' nature, I would have say a good upgrade.

*Not to mention that the zalman GPU H20 kit includes 2 GPU blocks for $26.99 {1 i used for the GPU and the other for the NB}, and 1 NB zalman block is $30.00 on average......
2 birds..1 stone, etc. Attachment 24479


----------



## timsvpr

New pics of the system!


----------



## CL3P20

check it....Attachment 24709

Attachment 24710


----------



## metalman2785

Some UV action!









Shot from the front









Some world record water cooling


----------



## midclasswhiteboy

here she is








still gotta work on cable management lol
ill get some more night shots soon


----------



## pcharouz

Here is mine, its a buety


----------



## batista

Here is mine.


----------



## nettwerk

My setup


----------



## n017_51770k312

View Gallery at http://minezonecomputer.mypicgallery.com/

Well I finally got some pictures up and everything is flowing in a single loop though i did incure some problems setting this thing up but it work perfectly fine now. Thanks for the help with my "Too many blocks???" post.
Lights On








Lights Off








Outside View








TT Flow Indicator








Radiator and Resevior








Dual 120mm Radiator








South Bridge Block








North Bridge Block








TT Resevior








80mm Radiator








Back view of Radiator and Resevior








Dual Pumps








CPU Block








CPU and North Bridge Side View








Mosfet block and CPU Block








Closer Shot of the Mosfet Block








VGA and South Bridge Block








CSP Mag Pump








Water Temp Indicator








Back view of rear 120mm Radiator


----------



## batista

some updates of my radiator "The Table Fan".
Here they r, sorry for posting and not having them right away for those who noticed it. Pics where too big and i had to step out.


----------



## Compfreak

heres my baby in its new case


----------



## GatorLCA

Internal Watercooling


----------



## STN71190

Here's mine:




Edit: Ignore these!! I have upgraded the system, need to post new pics.


----------



## Mister Crowley

My current configuration:


----------



## lNlHo

Coolant:









Leak Testing:









all hooked up


----------



## Aqualan

Setup:Swiftech Apogee, Swiftech MCP655 pump, Bonnie heatercore, Primoflex 1/2" Uv tubing, TT aquarius Gpu block, Single 5.25 UV blue res.


----------



## Revolution

Think i'll post mine too:

3rd Loop still unfinished. Awaiting one more block


----------



## Compfreak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Revolution*
Think i'll post mine too:

3rd Loop still unfinished. Awaiting one more block


























now thats pimp nice work man


----------



## Allen




----------



## Witchfire

*My foray into the wetness arena. Latest incarnation has a DD Dual Bay reservoir instead of the single in these pics.*


----------



## STN71190

Here's my updated loop, with new components


----------



## Checkered

100th Post nice.
specs are in Sig

it's a Thermaltake Symphony, with original water Block + VGA water Block + two Aqua Bay HDD coolers.


----------



## Checkered




----------



## Checkered




----------



## xF5x

Swiftech Apogee Universal 
Waterblock - 1/2"

7/16" ID (5/8" OD) 
Masterkleer General Purpose

1/2" OD T-Fitting

Danger Den FillPort

(3) 120mm x 38mm 
Sanyo Denki Fans

(2) Danger Den Low profile
GPU Blocks

Swiftech MCP655 12v DC pump

Black Ice Xtreme III Rad

Swiftech MCB-120 
Radbox Radiator/fan


----------



## onefalsehope




----------



## Biomech

* Danger Den TDX
* MAZE4 A8N Chipset Block (NB & SB)
* 1/2 Tygon w/High Flow & Perfect Seal Fittings
* Black Ice Xtreme II Radiator
* Danger Den 12V D5 Pump (1/2 OD Fittings)



























Heat Pipe mod.









7900Gt's with Zalman vf900's.


















CMOS Reset toggle.


----------



## Monkmachine

Took me most of the weekend to get it sorted, but I have finally got there, just the cables need a bit of tidying up. sorry about the poor quality of photos, its with my phone.

































































Need to get a GPU cooler now!


----------



## tubnotub1

Swiftech H20 120, only cooling the CPU (GPU cooled by a VF-900)


----------



## Mastacator

Attachment 32730

My rigs cooling progression.
Last 3 pics are the latest product.
Slideshow


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Here is my crappy WC setup... anyone got any suggestions?








*First pic is without me cleaning up the wires but the WC loop is still the same


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

This is my first Watercooled rig and so far only has a CPU block.


----------



## robyholmes

ok this is my setup

still waiting on SLI to come.

it is a modded watercooled OC amour case.
P4 3.94Ghz
2Gb @ 533Mhz


----------



## uzzors2k

First water cooling setup, works great, temperature sunk 20 degrees!







Made of old second-hand water cooling stuff from ebay, except the CPU block, which is new. I've mounted a fan on the radiator since the picture was taken.


----------



## galil3o

watercooling, 2 days old


----------



## <[email protected]> (CS:S King)

current


----------



## AMDLUVR

Some pics of my just completed setup. My old setup was a thermaltake Bigwater. It was ok but with this rig it immediately dropped temps by about 10C. The external unit I made myself from 1/4" plexi. It houses a DD Black Ice Xtreme II rad w/2 silverstone 120mm fans, an Eheim 1250 pump, and an Antec True Blue 480w PSU. The PSU powers all the fans and lights in my computer, alittle overkill I know but it was just sitting in my closet. All the wire for the fans are behind the motherboard tray and run out of the case in the upper corner of the case along with the turn on wire for the True Blue.
The True Blue also has a relay to turn the pump on so all I have to do is hit the power button on my computer and everything turns on. Enjoy.


----------



## Ticko311

heres mine


----------



## mxrider450

Just put it together tonight!


----------



## Transonic

The Latest...


----------



## moparmagician

keeps a e6600 clocked at 3.7ghz down to 53 degrees with full load, and the aquagate viva keeps my 7950gt down to 41 degrees. Whole system, less than 160.00, for the water cooling portion of course.


----------



## HatedEnemY

n heres mine that i just got finished finally


----------



## lgkahn




----------



## ira-k

Here are a few pic's of my rig...I have temp sensors before the rad and after...A pressure gauge, which lets you know if the loop is getting plugged up, the pressure will rise...You can tell when it's completely bleed also the needle will hold steady, if there is still air in it the needle will bounce...The Rad is a quick dis-connect also, so I can take off the fans and flip it over in a ice bucket...I have Conformal on the board and grease in the socket...


----------



## phildog549

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phildog549*


This is just the water cooling unit which I can sit on top of my computer. The case was built by me from plexy glass.


Here we go the pics....


----------



## Z3uS




----------



## XNachoX

Z3uS gotta put that stuff on the inside!


















































Please excuse the ghetto wire around the PSU....haven't gotten around to mounting the steel brackets to hold it on yet.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

This is before I cleaned up the wires. It is MUCH neater now.


----------



## USFORCES

It's the same just a bigger video card.


----------



## killnine

Wow, 10. mine looks like crap compared to that. I hope to paint my interior at some point, and I am cutting my window in a few weeks. Hopefully painting the interior will alleviate how obvious the cables are. A p180 is hard to WC and cable manage! I used the looming to help that a little....


----------



## V8Drover

My first w/c rig.


----------



## im_not_an_artard

i love my system


----------



## seaneyo99

This have been built for around 3 months.


----------



## ShadoX

Heres mine. Their all Hi-Def pics so here they are listed on an FTP

http://home.exetel.com.au/shadox/Pic...ject/NewWater/


----------



## Transonic

Latest pics after adding a EK reservoir.


----------



## Hickeroar

This is a two parter.

Part 1:


----------



## Hickeroar

Part 2:


----------



## pjlietz

Now that the case mod comp is over I can post my new setup


----------



## Apollo4g

That silver looking thing has a Swiftech 320 rad inside,and the air duct leads from outside into it...with -5 outside it really drops my temps


----------



## Syrillian

I am really pleased with performance gain in water over air...

I can keep my clocks through the Summer!


----------



## IIowa

Well, here it is:























































And heres my cat.


----------



## bigvaL

^^ Nice cat.









Here's my OLD watercooling setup:


----------



## Nidhogg

The machine is very old, all the cooling is custom cooling









Take a look at my site. http://home.no/deathmachine


----------



## killnine

Updated version of my setup:


----------



## Apollo4g




----------



## TuxeyM

Here we go guys, 
Specs: 
[email protected]
2GB GSKILL DDR2 800
Swiftech Apogee GT/h20 120 Premium
*NO WINDOWS CAN'T DO THAT!!!*

















http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g1...M/sideshot.jpg
http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g145/TuxeyM/guts.jpg
http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g1...eyM/glowin.jpg
http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g1...caseclosed.jpg
http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g1...eyM/nvidia.jpg


----------



## imnotzoso

My camera sucks with no flash, takes forever to snap.


----------



## USFORCES

Heres my latest it's a mess right now, ordered new tubing and UV lights should look better in a couple days.









I just cleaned it up a little,


----------



## ThePope

oh snap Naked 8800 gtx


----------



## NEvolution

Loop re-done:


----------



## chizzle637

just one pic but I try


----------



## mikhsoj




----------



## Sistum Id




----------



## pjlietz

Re did my loop and finally added a drain plug.



























































































Kinda blurry


----------



## xtcrulez

ok...it took forever but i finally got her finished.cpu , gpu , nb , sb all water cooled.


----------



## Sardonicus




----------



## ReCoiL




----------



## [email protected]

Link one
Link two
Link three
Not really "custom" but Im getting good temps so im happy


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

OC'd @ 2.7Ghz. runs cool as ice. (48c running Orthos and SuperPi at the same time was the highest I've ever gotten it) Vantec STG-100 kicks ass!


----------



## batista

PM with me what you think about my setup and name in Chinese.


----------



## Doc PL

Hello
My first post here.
This is my loop - on testing now
Parts: Custom made waterblocks for ASUS M2N32 SLI Deluxe WiFi, CPU and RAM ( fully homemade done in Poland by man known as Misu15GO) 
GPU - Alhacool Nexxos NVPX-3.
Work on watercooling is almost completed


----------



## Klavith




----------



## sparkison

My new baby!


----------



## Silviastud

Updated Below.


----------



## Piercer

My Antec 900 Case -- Not alot of room but re-routing the wiring to the back of the case made a big difference in clutter.


----------



## USFORCES

It's not mine but is this sharp or what,
My next build I'm going for this look.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
It's not mine but is this sharp or what,
My next build I'm going for this look.










Wow! just... WOW! WOWOWOWOW!

That is fracking schweet!









I like the acrylic/plastic piece that is on the backside of the GPU, and the way the perimeter is highlighted in red.


----------



## x Swift x

need to switch out that crappy uv dye (Revealing Blue my ass!!!) for some real nice blue dye..


----------



## Silviastud




----------



## marcus000

Mine at the leak testing stage, not got any final shots yet... still got to add a 2nd loop and maybe a third. Thats F1 Yellow water but im gettin rid of it as my case theme is yellow and blue and the water looks green!!


----------



## Apollo4g




----------



## bobcool

mine


----------



## real

just a simple setup that does the job!

soon i will be moving the pump back a little and colling the GTX.


----------



## hobbes70790

mine.
created a thread (here)during testing and with the final pics, but never posted here.








EK-FC8800 block, sorry for the blurry








the Fuzion and the pipes on my new Asus P5k








EK rez in action.. Dang that thing is slick








top shot








side shot








D-Tek Fuzion and the corner of my OCZ XTC cooler








side panel off








w/side panel








w/side panel take 2








OCZ XTC cooler and the EK Multioption (you can also see the red/green lights from my tracers in the middle)








during the test and windows install etc. earlier in the day, basically a day shot w/window off


----------



## da9pwnsu




----------



## Wall_Socket

This was my first attempt at a watercooling build. Green case, green coolant, and no leaks!


----------



## petercintn

My desk









The intake fan









Pump and rad. 2nd intake fan









The guts


----------



## Syrillian

Here are a couple of shots of my current case that is in the final stages of completion:

Backside: 

Frontside: 

The loop removed from the case:


----------



## PoisonTail




----------



## 0rion

Oh man, Poisontail that looks sick, red dye in the water? Looks just like blood! SWEET looking setup.

Here is mine, I probably posted in this thread somewhere before, but this is what it looks like now. (and not for much longer







)


----------



## NEvolution

*Before:*


















*After:*


----------



## jackaryas

Pics of my first basic water cooling setup. More pics coming soon

Attachment 52514Attachment 52515Attachment 52516Attachment 52517


----------



## Litlratt




----------



## gamer_013

I started with the Swiftech H20-120 kit, and upgraded the radiator:

Making holes, got the bottom of the radbox screwed down










Innerds pretty much cleaned out, holes made










Rad mounted, pump in place, beginning to make loop










Cpu block on










Loop done, filled, and bled. Time to put everything back together.










Up and running nice and cool, yay!










Done with the case back together. Cable management sucks i know, but thats for another day


----------



## BeanymanJC

My first custom WC setup:










Pretty bad pic and currently my 8800GTX is out of the loop since it died on me. I'll update once I've got a new GTX and hooked it back in.


----------



## Subsider

Here some pics of my setup's


























Work in progress


----------



## sytoon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnKxSCThc64&eurl=


----------



## ThePope




----------



## NuclearCrap

I like it clean.













































For larger version of the above pics: http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...2/ppuser/21875

And for those of you shooting in the dark, please use a tripod.


----------



## urbtree

i`ve looked through all of these water cooled pc researching my build and there is only one for me.
This is the most beautiful setup i have ever seen and i`ve seen a lot. i hope that mine will be half as amazing as this. i also hope that you will not be offended when you see the pics of mine modeled largly on this on this. imitation is the highest form of flattery after all.
i cannot put into words how in awe i am of this build and i think the same pipe work and plexy glass cover on the gpu will look simple superb in my clear acrylic case. thank you for sharing this you have changed my thinking forever

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
It's not mine but is this sharp or what,
My next build I'm going for this look.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

From my build log (delayed, but still in progress).


























I'm going to open the loop up to 1/2" from 3/8" and move the pump and redo much of the routing very soon.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

If thats the wrong thing to do, please let me know. Here is my newest daughter. Sad thing is eventually I shall dismember her and sell her organs for cash










































































For the sorta log go here:
Here is my newest daughter. Sad thing is eventually I shall dismember her and sell her organs for cash










































































For the sorta log go here:
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...tic-night.html


----------



## antesignani

wires look like absolute crap


----------



## beelzebub_75

Well I finally got around to throwing my loop together, now it's on to some wire management work!


























And a little uniqueness (is that even a word?







)... a Y-fitting!!!


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

hands down my two favorite pics

http://www.overclock.net/attachments...s-dscf0128.jpg

http://www.overclock.net/attachments...-adscn0029.jpg

awesome pcs, and awesome pics everybody!


----------



## Syrillian

Wow! There are some awesome looking setups out there. Kudos to all you guys and gals.... talent abounds.









Here is my latest case mod; Liquid Chameleon.


----------



## ail45

wow thats hot man, what mixture you get to get that color liquid?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ail45* 
wow thats hot man, what mixture you get to get that color liquid?

Thanks Man!

The liquid is Fluid XP, "Blood Red" that is un-diluted.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

lol praising us for our crappy mods and then posting your godly one...you're too cruel syrillian! >.<


----------



## By-Tor

Alot of nice looking rigs in this post....

But here's my rig, not as nice as alot of the others...


----------



## ghost

My pic


----------



## TonyL222

After looking at some of the others, this is embarrassing - but here goes:

Ready to Start:
Attachment 61145

Installed and leak testing
Attachment 61146

Bleeding
Attachment 61147

Lights Out
Attachment 61148

Case Closed
Attachment 61149

Initially had the Swiftech 240 rad, but switched to the PA120.3.


----------



## Melcar

Sorry for the pics, but I only had my cell phone handy at the time:

Attachment 62293 Attachment 62294 Attachment 62296 Attachment 62297

Just in time for Winter








Attachment 62298


----------



## By-Tor

I posted with my old setup a while back. Have a new loop and posting it now.

Parts for loop:

Black Ice extreme 360 & 240 rads.
Swiftech MCP350 pumps w/OCLabs tops x2
Swiftech MCW60 GPU block x2
Swiftech Apogee GT CPU block
Swiftech MCW30 chipset block
Swiftech Micro-res.


----------



## mrkryz

Well Mines one of them there pre-fab "hybrid" kits LOL but technically I guess it qualifies ! LOL


----------



## harmavoidance0

side view of my rig.


----------



## Rolandooo




----------



## NEvolution

Re-done my loop and other stuff.


----------



## BigKriss

Nothing special....


----------



## BigKriss




----------



## [email protected]

I just re-did mine about a week ago


----------



## marcus000

*Project H207 - link in my sig*


----------



## MinisterOfSound

Hi,

This is my Rig with WC Set:











































































Hope you like it and if someone was looking for ideas of how to put WC on a Armor, rgrds.


----------



## NEvolution

Rebuild / Loop Rehaul finally finished.


----------



## pauldovi




----------



## bluedevil

Updates! I need some ideas for my up and coming WCing project!


----------



## l V l

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCoolGuy*


New pics as of 2.25.05!!!

P4 2.4A @ 3.4ish ....

idle 29-31, load 33-38

not bad i suppose.....


You could probably sell the WC setup for a C2D cpu. LoL. Then again, to each his own!


----------



## marcus000

I apologise to Mr. Photobucket in advance!









*My Armor - Sold this 2 weeks ago though.*










*My tempory setup in a P182*


----------



## bluedevil

What kind of pump is that? I am trying to get something that is a bit cheaper than the MCP655....


----------



## marcus000

Laing DDC Pro with original OC Labs Top.

AKA MCP335!









Same pump as my avatar as well!


----------



## bluedevil

Yeah...not cheaper in the long run....


----------



## Boomstick68

My Stacker 830 Evo. Finished for now. Future mod includes a plexi window instead of mesh. I went for functionality and performance, not bling.


----------



## whe3ls




----------



## bluedevil

Man that PSU and Rad is a tight squeeze...


----------



## whe3ls

yep but every thing fits nicely


----------



## VCheeZ




----------



## bluedevil

That looks nice.....







...I am diggin the SLI'd 9600GTs.


----------



## whe3ls

looks nice


----------



## VCheeZ

Wait...just snapped this one...finally got the lighting right







Money Shot!


----------



## whe3ls

i like your cards heatsink they glow lol


----------



## carholmes




----------



## bluedevil

Wouldn't you want your CPU before your GPU in your loop? I know I would....


----------



## Deezle98

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
Wouldn't you want your CPU before your GPU in your loop? I know I would....

The CPU is before the GPU...


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deezle98* 
The CPU is before the GPU...

That's still wrong though. You see, he thought the gpu was first because the radiator, not the pump, is supposed to come right before the blocks. The loop should be rad -> cpu -> gpu -> res -> pump -> rad.



Or you could be cool like me and go Rad > CPU > pump1 > gpu > gpu > res > pump 2 > rad


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
That's still wrong though. You see, he thought the gpu was first because the radiator, not the pump, is supposed to come right before the blocks. The loop should be rad -> cpu -> gpu -> res -> pump -> rad.

Doh.....


----------



## carholmes

I know the loop order is a bit mixed up, but I thought as long as the T line is before the pump everything should be fine. I know some people prefer pump>rad>blocks. I'm guessing the difference might only be a couple of degrees and I'm fine with that. I'd much rather have a cleaner loop with less tubing.

Well besides my loop order being a bit wonky, how do you guys think it looks?


----------



## bluedevil

Lemme See Some More!!!


----------



## mega_option101




----------



## bluedevil

Awesome....but why a T line and a Res?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Awesome....but why a T line and a Res?


I use the T-Line to drain the loop









The Res is used to bleed/fill only


----------



## holtzman




----------



## bluedevil

Not diggin the black.....I think red.....but to each their own....


----------



## Tyrker

Some of my favorites so far







. Will upload some more when I do some cable management







.


----------



## bluedevil

Yep a little messy....


----------



## Robbie

This is my wc. But don't have the 1950pro anymore replace it with a ecga 8800gt


----------



## bluedevil

Looks good....


----------



## bluedevil

bump...


----------



## Starholdest

Ahhhh this is a sick thread how did I not see it before!


----------



## omaryunus

well to keep it going heres my finished WC rig:










hope you like







(was still leak testing atm








)


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omaryunus* 
well to keep it going heres my finished WC rig:










hope you like







(was still leak testing atm







)

3 seperate loops? My god....seems a bit overkill......


----------



## ThatGuy16

Thats crazy, 3 loops









nothing special, ill get some pics of the pump and res. later

My big PITA


----------



## bluedevil

Nice clean setup, say is that 7/16th tubing?

That is exactly the way I wanted to do my WCing setup. More pix of it please!


----------



## ThatGuy16

Thanks, thats 3/8 ID, and 1/2 OD tubing, it just barely fit through my PCI slot. Its not the best of being "flexible", i picked it up at lowes on short notice









I was going to drill holes in the back of the case, but could never find the right drill bit.

















Its hard to see, my dresser is in the way, but my res is here









leak testing



























I'm loving it so far, great temps!

If you wonder why that ugly poster is there, its covering up a hole in the wall i still need to fix


----------



## Ziox

This is my puppy : )

Specs:

CPU:AMD 5600+2.8 ghz OCd 3.3
Motherboard:Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe
GPU:8800GT OCd 741/1818/2000
RAM:OCZ Platnium OCd 4-4-4-15

Attachment 69696

Attachment 69697


----------



## ericeod

Here is my setup:


----------



## Dualbrain




----------



## chanster




----------



## bluedevil

I have always been a little skeptical about the Galaxy 1 or 2 systems.....


----------



## mega_option101

ThatGuy16: Swiftech GTX w/ aluminum top







I would change that quickly before the corrosion begins.


----------



## ace8uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dualbrain*





Woaaaaah, there's some seriously nice pc's on that site


----------



## bfgDennis

here's a few of my setup, still got some work to do....


----------



## bluedevil

meh.....I need some wow factor....


----------



## CL3P20

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...0/ppuser/21980









here is the new rig, purchased from CD...still waiting to get some new ddr3.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*











here is the new rig, purchased from CD...still waiting to get some new ddr3.


its freakin small.......









edit////fixed


----------



## CL3P20

look again







lolz


----------



## jaclipse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


meh.....I need some wow factor....










It says in the thread title to reserve comments for PM.


----------



## alexgheseger

Here's some pics of my affront to nature









coupla pics of my stinger V8


















Where does that tubing go?









A little further...









My custom Heater core rad









Condenser fan









The whole thing


----------



## GTT

_This is my old Antc 900 setup:_



















_My Antec 900 2nd Setup_



















_My Current Cm Stacker Setup_





































WCing FTW


----------



## NCspecV81

Here's a picture of mine


----------



## Deezle98

Here's mine. Only thing I want to add is a swifty Micro-Res.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericeod* 
Here is my setup:










Why'd you take a pic of your rig in your kitchen?


----------



## Ultrasonic2 (muffy)

Watercooling System
Radiators: 3x 240SGTS radiators in parallel to each other.
Fans: 6x Scythe ULTRA KAZE 120 x 38 mm fans sucking though a 7cm shroud
Pumps: 2x MCP655 pumps in series
RES: 80x400mm
Water Blocks D-tek FuZion CPU (stock), Swiftech MCW60 GPU
Controller: M-Cubed T-balancer BigNG adjusts fan speeds and pump speeds to keep my system at X temp


























Now im building a LARGE TEC chiller


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


look again







lolz


Glad to see a copper top on that


----------



## tat2monsta

i dont think ive posted in this thread.. so here we go
this is as it is at the moment.. will be moving to a new case when there in stock with lots of modding/bigger rads/ and stuff

















my old setup









old setup









my first wc setup.. DOH TT Bigwater


----------



## ThatGuy16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


ThatGuy16: Swiftech GTX w/ aluminum top







I would change that quickly before the corrosion begins.


Its probably already begun, since the guy i bought it from was running straight distilled water







I'm redoing my loop when i switch to my rocketfish case after i mod it. I want a new copper top, but really don't have the money at the moment.









I'm broke, I'll probably end up using this stiff tubing i got from Lowe's again


----------



## Achernar

Upgraded to a DTek Fuzion 2!



















Old WaterBlock


----------



## Exidous




----------



## marcus000

*Completed pics of Project Supernova - see sig!







*

Pics of it with the 3x Ultras in...


























Cards changed over to 2x GX2's



































*Blue pearl... yes i'm a finger print monster*


----------



## felixfinn

that pc is beautiful!


----------



## dralb

Fairly basic, but it does the job


----------



## craig198

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dralb* 
Fairly basic, but it does the job










where does the radiator sit? more pics. seems to fit nicely. are those 2 fans on the bottom right the radiator fans?


----------



## marcus000

Rig I built for someone last week in a TJ07 until I finish of working on their A70 case!


----------



## Firefly

Well , I'm now in the water club, 

















The Lair









and the beast that lives in it


----------



## Cuzinshaggy

My first attempt


----------



## kennymester




----------



## porky

here ya go!


----------



## TnB= Gir

The water looks good porky, but work on the cable management man!


----------



## porky

honestly...cable management is one of the hardest things!!!!!.....

infuture i actually need to measure how much of the cable im gonna use and bend it right!!!....

will do cables properly once i get my other 9800 back.....will need to redo a bit of stuff then!


----------



## xxhaloownerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *porky*


honestly...cable management is one of the hardest things!!!!!.....

infuture i actually need to measure how much of the cable im gonna use and bend it right!!!....

will do cables properly once i get my other 9800 back.....will need to redo a bit of stuff then!










QFT

I spent 4 hours yesterday cleaning and cable managing my case, and it still looks horrible









Curse you Mid Towers!


----------



## razar




----------



## P?P?!

Razar, Nice setup just cover up those unsleeved wires.., oh and can you get a shot of the case with the lights off


----------



## Asce

Heres mine. Havent got a pic of it in the dark.


----------



## tranceCORE




----------



## SlicketyRickety

This is my first WC project Chillin at 30c Idle 51c Load.


----------



## ghost

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety* 
This is my first WC project Chillin at 30c Idle 51c Load.










is that UV Tubes and UV liquid?


----------



## pjlietz

Here's my newest build.





































Build log is in my sig if your interested


----------



## WickedPixie

Currently leak testing a new build...

The glowy thingie is the center divider.


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghost* 
is that UV Tubes and UV liquid?

Nope a blue LED taped to the bottom ^^


----------



## POETICTRAGEDY

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Achernar* 
Upgraded to a DTek Fuzion 2!



















Old WaterBlock









































































those spaghetti cables just ruined the day....


----------



## Cuzinshaggy

New tubing and better cable management....


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Only pic, albeit "topless", that I have of my first custom loop, recently deceased.


----------



## Whodie

Here's some pics from my latest setup


----------



## lsdmeasap

Where did you get the plastic grills you have on your rads? Thanks


----------



## Whodie

Moddersmart


----------



## CL3P20

Rig I just finished for a very nice client.
--------------------------------------------------

*Render Station*

*Hardware specs:*

GA X48-DQ6
Xeon X3320
2x Asus 4850's in Xfire
4gb's G.Skill 1066
1Tb main, 1Tb RAID_0 backup
1kw FSP PSU
-----------------------------------------
Fuzion V.2 cpu block
2x MCW60 gpu block's
2x D5 pumps @ 24v
2x BIP 120.3 Radiators
6x Nidec Beta V's @ 24v
------------------------------------------

Pre-install for testing.. w/ stock cooling

















another 'gut shot' before adding some sawce!









..ready to roll









some pics of the setup, blocked and locked.

























..cheater sink for the 'fets









final shots..w/ the case.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Thanks, I have shopped there, musta overlooked these in the past


----------



## Slider46

Here it is! A mixture of koolance, XPSC, Danger Den, and Thermaltake







parts. Lowered temps by 30C !


----------



## tat2monsta

and while i was modding the case.. mb changed to 780i since..as above pics


----------



## By-Tor

Here's my toy....

Notice the Hockey Pucks for case feet....

I'm running 2 loops... The top BIX360 rad is for the video cards and the bottom BIX240 rad is for the CPU. I replaced the plastic Swiftech barbs on my MCW60 water blocks with 1/2" D-tek chrome barbs..

These cards are so sexy!!!!


----------



## Syrillian

By-Tor: ...Oh my!









Nice Centerfold you have there... what a beauty.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
By-Tor: ...Oh my!









Nice Centerfold you have there... what a beauty.











Thank you... I like it...

It was a work of love....

Vote here...

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...onth-june.html


----------



## psyKist

I have two radiators hooked up to the CPU. I yet haven't decided if I want to add anything else. The case is all modded by me - I cut the side out, and the top out for the radiator, cut the right side out for the pump. I painted the case, several small mods all over. Well if you have much an idea about PCs you can see what I have done.












Here's the pump mounted externally. I thought I'd try something different. Well - it's actually my first mod project.




Here is a glama shot.




And a close up, of the inside




Some of you might already seen the rig - I still got to gather enough motivation to do some more cable management. Then I'd make a movie of the case. If anyone reckons the rig needs something, or whatever - tell me


----------



## KarmaKiller

My new setup. Took a bit to get it right. And I still have to cut the hole in the top a little bit bigger so it will fit back on. But all in all, I like the way it turned out. And on stock speeds, I'm running really cold..


----------



## The Pig

Video -


YouTube - Q6700 @ 4ghz 8800 GTX sli Gaming Rig - Response to Cryraxz


----------



## Monkmachine

Some Pics of my new setup-


----------



## mkosem

Here's the last one I did, quite a while ago... P4 [email protected] on a BG7.

Maze 2 (rev1) adapted with erector set pieces. Heater core rad.


----------



## mkosem

For comedy's sake, here's a heat exchanger and system that I made in 1999 for a Cyrix MII.

--Matt


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## trueg50




----------



## mkosem

I set this guy up yesterday:

2x MCR220
Apogee GT
MCW30
MCP655



--Matt


----------



## rider_2hip

hi guys

just wanna share my set up still work in progress

scenic view before installation



















then




























cooling parts consist of
2 pcs swiftech mcp 655
dtek fuzion v1
EK block sb max
EK block nb asus striker formula
2 pcsEK asus 3a mosfet block
3 pcs EK FC 9800 GTX
Thermochill PA120.3 top radiator
HW labs 480 gtx radiator Bottom radiator
2 pcs Ek 150 res
2 pcs bits power thermosensor
7 pcs s flex fan


----------



## kidrem




----------



## stan

Not finished yet but close:

Need better cable mgt.
One UV light was busted during shipping, waiting on replacement


----------



## KarmaKiller

That's a pretty sweet setup there stan.








Nice job!


----------



## ericeod

Current Rocketfish:



















-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Previous CM 690:


----------



## KarmaKiller

Nice Eric!
That looks a lot like my CM690 now.. lol


----------



## kala282

@TnB= Gir: Your PC is Amazing!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## ssgwright

here's mine











lol the only thing left thermaltake is the res


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kala282* 
@TnB= Gir: Your PC is Amazing!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!

Thanks!









Updated pics.


----------



## TrueNoob

almost done, getting finishing touches done by a fabricator tomorrow, he is profrom XXtuning


----------



## kgd1

Heres my work in progress.








Attachment 83296

Attachment 83297

Attachment 83298

Attachment 83299


----------



## bluedevil

Bump....for medicinal purposes!


----------



## MomijiTMO

Why not.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Momi

Here are a few updated pics with my new mobo.


----------



## nafljhy

nice rig momi! what case was that on the right before it became your hardware storage?

and nice mobo gir.


----------



## MomijiTMO

Same case. Lian Li A09B [sooo cheap and I'm cheap so good match]


----------



## carholmes

I haven't posted here in a while, so I thought i would post a couple pics of my new build.


----------



## TrueNoob




----------



## Krud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carholmes* 
I haven't posted here in a while, so I thought i would post a couple pics of my new build.










Great looking case, i am loving the colors.


----------



## By-Tor

My tech station...


----------



## coreystang

carholmes said:


> I haven't posted here in a while, so I thought i would post a couple pics of my new build.
> That is freakin sick man. Very nice!


----------



## bumsoil

not the newest pix, no longer have the tank-o-liquid


----------



## sccrfreak342

Quote:



Originally Posted by *carholmes*


I haven't posted here in a while, so I thought i would post a couple pics of my new build.










That is probably one of the best jobs of wire management I've ever seen...and with water cooling, also!!









I wish i had the skillz to set up a WC rig with that neat of cable management...Stupid little things known as time and money are preventing me,







.

Anyway, great job on the build!

Sccrfreak


----------



## Mmansueto

Here is my old rig. My new one is being built as we speak. i will post a build log in a few days, once the final parts are in.


----------



## nafljhy

your new rig as in new everything? didn't you just get this case from iandh?


----------



## TrueNoob




----------



## Clox

I posted a case mod work log for this but it was very lacking in details. I figure this is a good spot to share my creation, please critique/comment/rate.

*Liquid cooling:*
D-Tek Fusion V1
D-Tek Fusion GFX V2 SLI
D-Tek unisinks V1
PA120.3
D5 Vario
Ek Multioption Res 150 REV.2 WIP currently Swiftech MCRES-MICRO
Masterkleer 7/16
Primochill blood red
Distilled water
PT Nuke
*
Other hardware:*
Modded sunbeam rheobus extreme
Modded Cosmos S
E8400 @ 4.2
8800 GTX SLI 630-1500/1000
EVGA 680i NF63-TR
4GB G-Skill F28000
2GB Buffalo Firestix M D9G
2X 500GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.11

*Fans:*
3X Scythe Ultra Kaze
3X Yate Loons
1X stock cm red LED
2X 12" red cold cathodes sleeved
*
Customizations:*
~case modded to fit a PA120.3
~interior, top cover and front hinged doors painted gloss black enamel
~side panels, slot covers and hard drive cage painted crimson pearl
~side fan and mesh removed, replaced with smoke grey acrylic/c channel
~removed all input cables from top sliding panel
~touch sensitive button wired direct to PSU, no 24 pin extension/adapter
~custom cuts for cable management
~replaced all rheobus knobs and painted gloss black
~rheobus front plate screws painted black
~all fan wires sleeved and extensions soldered
~cheap ass car badge from Wal-Mart
~stealth DVD Rom















*Temps before:* (not totally accurate but the same software is comparable)



*Temps after:*


----------



## winterny




----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *winterny* 











Did you buy the H20-220 Apex GT kit......looks like it.....







....Now I see it in your sig.....


----------



## winterny

yeah
just got it from newegg
not a bad price $199.00


----------



## kgd1

Attachment 85206

Attachment 85207

Attachment 85208

Attachment 85209


----------



## low strife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *carholmes*


I haven't posted here in a while, so I thought i would post a couple pics of my new build.




























That is the best cable management I have ever seen, and probably the best watercooling setup. Extremely nice work!


----------



## ssgwright

I have a 480gtx on the way should be here on monday, debating if I'm going to run 2 loops 1 for cpu and second for gpu and nb. Here's how it looks now







wow, sorry they're so dark... i didn't notice when i up'd em. oh well i'll post updated after i install the 480gtx and do some needed cable management


----------



## waqasr

Heres mine..crummy pics coz of my crap camera phone.
























needs a good dusting


----------



## nelson4354

Took 7 hours to mod my case. The MCR220 is on top of the case and the tubes go down into the case. It is a Cooler Master Centerion.


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

specs are

Intel Q9550 @ 3.7 Ghz|8 GIGS ddr 2 1066 dominator z|ATI 4870 X2 in cross fire|Vista Ultimate x64|
Asus rampage Formula|2 3.0 MB Drives 500 gigs|XFI Xtreme music|Custom Water Cooling kit|Antec 1200 case|Ultra x3 1000 watts|

Idles at 20 c,load in the low 40s,say 42 c or so,if i leave on stock load won't go above 34 c,also cpu is lapped


----------



## bluedevil

Need some updates here. I would LOVE to see some top flush mounted goodness!


----------



## ThatGuy16

Aluminum top


----------



## ssgwright

ya I don't really need the 360 on top but I like how it looks with the LED fans between it and the top of the case


----------



## Dangals

Some may have seen this over on XS - my dual loop MurderMod TJ07.


















Wallpaper










Wallpaper










Wallpaper










Wallpaper



















Wallpaper










Wallpaper










Enjoy


----------



## binormalkilla

Dangals..........beautiful work man. I really like the individually sleeved 24 pin and 8 pin look. I have my PCI-Es resleeved in UV blue. 
I'll up some pics of mine after I resleeve my 8 pin and 24pin this weekend. I have some UV white and blue arriving tomorrow.

Oh yea I sleeved my SATAs too, LOL.

I've recently had to move my EK 250 res over after making room for 2 more HDDs (total of 5 SATAs in my case) for my 4 drive RAID 0.......this TT Armor is stuffed....LOL.


----------



## tindolos




----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## nafljhy

oh gawd!! it's the tubing monster!


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## underdog1425




----------



## short114

Nice setup underdog!


----------



## Syrillian




----------



## BlankThis

OK everyone compare the last few set ups to the first couple in this thread









~B~


----------



## Arjy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


OK everyone compare the last few set ups to the first couple in this thread









~B~


Haha, also noting that the first posts in his thread were made back in 2004


----------



## nafljhy

at syr's set up.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Yea, Syrillian just beat us all. No need for anyone to post anymore.

Good game fellas.


----------



## cltitus

when i finally got everything installed looks pretty bad









cleaned up a little









little more









completed cleaning









front side of the case

i know koolance isnt the best but i have yet to have a corosion problem last week did a break down and clean inspect saw nothing.


----------



## TrueNoob




----------



## IcepiK

true noob, is that a custom made shroud for your rad? if not, please post link where you got it... looks great


----------



## KarmaKiller

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cltitus*


i know koolance isnt the best but i have yet to have a corosion problem last week did a break down and clean inspect saw nothing.


Dude, that's a sweet a$$ rig. Koolance may not be the best, but that looks damn good man!









Taking updated pics of mine now.


----------



## MidgetMariachi

Damn the lighting on Syrillian's is VERY nice... Must be bright as hell in the dark

Midget Mariachi


----------



## rpm666

My secondary system is about to go underwater - ordered 2 of the $30 D4's from Petra - this weekend should be fun - Quad pump, triple rad, dual system water loop, and I've changed coolant from green to Blue.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rpm666*


My secondary system is about to go underwater - ordered 2 of the $30 D4's from Petra - this weekend should be fun - Quad pump, triple rad, dual system water loop, and I've changed coolant from green to Blue.


I actually just got one of those pumps to. (last pic)


----------



## thehighlander123

why is their a corsair label on a Laing pump?


----------



## rpm666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thehighlander123*


why is their a corsair label on a Laing pump?


As long as it's a $30 D4 pump it could say "Fairy Fairy Pumpkin Patch" on it and I wouldn't care lol


----------



## KarmaKiller

I asked myself the same thing.. lol
I have no idea. I ordered one of the $30 pumps from petras, and this is what I got in the mail. 
*/shrugs/*


----------



## TnB= Gir

It's rebranded by Corsair much like the MCP655, which is the Swiftech rebranded D5 Vario.

Also, I don't see any clamps! Shun shun shun.


----------



## KarmaKiller

You kiddin. It took me like 30mins just to get the tubing on the pump.









I do have clamps on my Rad, but all my other barbs are a super tight fit.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Can never be too safe.


----------



## CL3P20

updated pic for my sig'd rig..

















*shown with a set of my Ballistix.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Patron FTW!

Nice setup dude. +


----------



## TrueNoob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IcepiK* 
true noob, is that a custom made shroud for your rad? if not, please post link where you got it... looks great

ya, its custom one and only my friend ^^


----------



## TnB= Gir

CL3, how hot do your GPU's run without heatsinks on the VRAM/VRM's?


----------



## CL3P20

that pic was the fist day I put them in..heres another from last week, when I tested some mod'd 9800GT's for a client.

http://www.overclock.net/picture.php...pictureid=3293


----------



## nafljhy

hey! those look familiar!


----------



## bluedevil

bump for funzies.....since I will be joing ya'll soon...


----------



## DennisC

For some reason my Pentosin G11 glows kinda green.


----------



## bluedevil

Nice....a little disorganized, but still nice.


----------



## NoodleGTS

Hey guys,

Here's mine. The pics are a bit old as I've done some renovating (new fans) and some cable management, but they tell the story pretty well. I've since replaced all the fans with non-led Scythe S-Flex fans (3-4 degrees of difference on the CPU, and 10 degrees idle on the GPU!). That's the GF in the pics not me







I am NOT an attractive female.


----------



## Rolandooo




----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rolandooo* 

















Lol I don't understand your system.. where are your optical drives/power button etc....

Looks nice tho!


----------



## nafljhy

its on the left side middle. you'll see the power switch and right below it is his ODD that has its own switch.


----------



## vigilante




----------



## wastedtime

Here's mine. The setup is currently sitting on a NZXT Rogue frame.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wastedtime*


Here's mine. The setup is currently sitting on a NZXT Rogue frame.





















Wow....some of the pics I have been looking for.....


----------



## nafljhy

nice wasted! what kind of fluid is that? or what dye?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Looks like FluidXP to me. Possibly Feser.


----------



## wastedtime

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
nice wasted! what kind of fluid is that? or what dye?

Its fluid XP "Blood Red" .


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wastedtime* 
Its fluid XP "Blood Red" .









Hey oh, Gir wins!


----------



## Arjy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wastedtime* 
Its fluid XP "Blood Red" .









that stuff looks nice. I was planning on picking up a Primochill Dye Bomb blood red, i wonder if this would be a better choice though.


----------



## wastedtime

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arjy* 
that stuff looks nice. I was planning on picking up a Primochill Dye Bomb blood red, i wonder if this would be a better choice though.

Well I can vouch for Fluid XP. The color is fantastic and it does not stain the tubes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Hey oh, Gir wins!


----------



## Arjy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wastedtime* 
Well I can vouch for Fluid XP. The color is fantastic and it does not stain the tubes.

Hmm, awesome. I dont really worry about the tubes, I'm getting back tubing







I just wanted to have a nice deep red glow from my res by sticking a 4'' red cathod behind it and having it give the dye a glow.


----------



## bluedevil

This thread needs a healthy bump!


----------



## waqasr

Heres mine, here it is on my Ultra D, then the DK then p5q.


----------



## bluedevil

Bump for yays! I am ordering my WCing kit tomorrow!







Need some pix


----------



## iggster

before I added a second loop.


----------



## vwgti

Not the tidiest but its what I have.


----------



## bluedevil

Sweet builds guys.

Iggster 
I am gonna have a similar setup.


----------



## trimmer1

First WC set up had a blast building it. Wish I would have painted the inside black. Maybe a good spring project


----------



## matnet2002

My first attempt at water cooling


----------



## binormalkilla

Well I guess I'll have to post some pics of my setup after I installed my XSPC full coverage block.


----------



## rpm666




----------



## kgd1

Attachment 92147

Attachment 92148

Attachment 92149

Attachment 92150

Attachment 92151


----------



## DennisC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgd1* 
Attachment 92147

Attachment 92148

Attachment 92149

Attachment 92150

Attachment 92151

Very nice setup. I wish I could find a Rocketfish at best buy.


----------



## binormalkilla

Here we go:


----------



## Outcasst

New setup. Arrived in the mail monday morning.

First ever w/c attempt so i think it's pretty good for a first.


----------



## bluedevil

No bad, how are your temps....


----------



## Outcasst

idles around 30c and loads at about 56.

thats on 1.55v mind you, which is high


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


idles around 30c and loads at about 56.

thats on 1.55v mind you, which is high


No too shabby.....though I sense your ambient is a touch too high for my standards.







My ambient is around 18C, thus making it when my kit arrives (7th) around 23C (ish) idle.


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


No too shabby.....though I sense your ambient is a touch too high for my standards.







My ambient is around 18C, thus making it when my kit arrives (7th) around 23C (ish) idle.










It's all about the load temps though. I idle at 28C-30C with a 20-21C idle and load in OCCT at 53-60C. I may try another reseat, as this is high. In Prime95 I load around 50C in blended mode. 
My GPUs are 28-30C idle at a chilly 32-35 full load while playing CODWaW. The IHS is absolutely killing my temps on the CPU.....


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *binormalkilla* 
It's all about the load temps though. I idle at 28C-30C with a 20-21C idle and load in OCCT at 53-60C. I may try another reseat, as this is high. In Prime95 I load around 50C in blended mode.
My GPUs are 28-30C idle at a chilly 32-35 full load while playing CODWaW. The IHS is absolutely killing my temps on the CPU.....

We will see when my kit gets here....


----------



## LiquidForce

old pics w/bad cable management

ill take new pics once i put my DA800 and 2x9800gtx+ in


----------



## losttsol

A 480 rad + 8 fans on a single rad box is very brave binormalkilla


----------



## urgrandpasdog

My setup


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *losttsol* 
A 480 rad + 8 fans on a single rad box is very brave binormalkilla

I like to live dangerously















I also have 4 hollowed out fans for shrouds. I originally planned on either reinforcing it or fabricating a metal bracket........but it doesn't even need it! I swear man, that thing is a beast.
I move my PC every 3 weeks or so to clean it too.


----------



## quakermaas

P4 2.8 @ 3.6 many years ago .


----------



## nub

edit: delete post.


----------



## conor-w

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*




















New setup. Arrived in the mail monday morning.

First ever w/c attempt so i think it's pretty good for a first.


is there no way you could turn your rad setup 180 anti clockwise? it would look much better.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *conor-w* 
is there no way you could turn your rad setup 180 anti clockwise? it would look much better.

It would block all of his ports.....but yeah.....I see what you mean....ya know he could have done a complete internal solution kinda what I am gonna do next week......Fans on top pulling air in, rad mounted to the top.


----------



## Tazi

heres my set up


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *conor-w*


is there no way you could turn your rad setup 180 anti clockwise? it would look much better.


Ah.. i thought it had to be mounted upright or I would have turned it upside down. Darnit. Well i'll probably change it in 6-12 months when I have to refill my loop.


----------



## Rolandooo

Before my EK fc blocks.









Now heres with EK blocks. Very tight fit.


----------



## nub

My new evap cooler at work


----------



## Yukss

edit


----------



## ChielScape

hey, at least it isnt TT's WORST









EDIT: wait, how did my post end up 12 minutes BEFORE Yukss' post I replied to...


----------



## l4n b0y

sorry, they are huge!...


----------



## Yukss

well knowing that everybody hates thermaltake watercoling here my rig problably make you


----------



## l4n b0y

dbl post ftl??^


----------



## Ranger98

Here is my baby


----------



## stan

Here's my setup.....Yes I have bad cable mang. I added temp on the bottom too.


----------



## wimcle

Coolermaster Centurion 590
Gigabyte ga-ex58-ds4
Intel 920 @3.8Ghz
3g OCZ gold ddr3 1600 @1560 cas7
BFG gtx280
4x WD 6401aals

Dangerden mc-tdx
Laing d5 fixed speed
gdi #399041 heater core 2x 140mm med speed fans in the top of the case.

Notice the little filltube on top of the rad, that wasn't planned, there was just a plug, but it was just impossible to get bled w/o it.

Also I had planed on the two hoses running down the back to go through the top, it would have looked very clean, but with as much shaking and twisting as I had to do to get all the air out I am glad I did not. I may replace the outside sections of the pipe with copper and bolt it down to get a cleaner appearance.


----------



## AcerocksWS

So I build my new i7 965 rig and after getting what I thought I could with air cooling both CPU and GPU's. I order some parts from DangerDen and went H20 on the GPUâ€™s. I used my Coolit Freezone Elite FZ-1003 peltier for the CPU, but went DangerDen Spped adjustable pump and a GTX480 rads, resv. etc. Then a few days later (tonight actually) I decided it looked a bit weird the way I had the rad mounted. So I added the second GTX480 tonight and have a second speed adjustable pump ready to install. Itâ€™s not part of the loop yet but I wanted to show some pics since I just finished attaching the 2nd rad. Anyway, I know it's probably overkill, but I wanted to do it more to make everything look symmetrical. So really itâ€™s more for esthetic value then anything else. Might add the chip set in the loop down the road, not sure though.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Some better cable management around that card would certainly help with flow.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Dude, clean the dust filters on the lower 2 front intake boxes. Push pull on the rads would help with temps, otherwise just awesome stuff. Does it weigh 100 pounds yet?


----------



## 98uk




----------



## Yukss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*











Some better cable management around that card would certainly help with flow.


 thanks bro.. i will do that


----------



## AcerocksWS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


Dude, clean the dust filters on the lower 2 front intake boxes. Push pull on the rads would help with temps, otherwise just awesome stuff. Does it weigh 100 pounds yet?



















I know, I know about the dust!!!! I will clean it, the antec is actually pull out filters if I really want to "clean" them. As for the weight, before I added the second rad, 2nd pump it weight like 58lbs. So that is still manageable for the most part.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AcerocksWS*


I know, I know about the dust!!!! I will clean it, the antec is actually pull out filters if I really want to "clean" them. As for the weight, before I added the second rad, 2nd pump it weight like 58lbs. So that is still manageable for the most part.



I noes, I have the same case. I just took them out all together. Fans were being choked. You can just pull the filters out and run your finger over them to clean the dust off. Makes a huge difference in air flow. I see you did that with the top one. Trying to keep dust out of the cards? Good idea, I'll have to open them up every so often and dust mine.


----------



## Animanganime

Before









After the additions of some UV lights and tubing optimization

















The Radiator is on the right side of my computer 









And some more










This is after some serious cable management taken place


----------



## Hondacity

torture rack hasn't arrived yet...

this is my aircooled system


----------



## Slightly skewed

I see some PSu, mobo, and tubing... How can you have a TRUE and an EK? Different rig, or just want to feel like more of a _man?_


----------



## Hondacity

i have two computers...one for internet...the nehalem for testing..


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


I see some PSu, mobo, and tubing... How can you have a TRUE and an EK? Different rig, or just want to feel like more of a _man?_



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hondacity*


i have two computers...one for internet...the nehalem for testing..


To sig or not to sig.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Sweet, so you need CF for the internets eh? Nice.







I didn't realize nrop could be that demanding.


----------



## bluedevil

Bam and the dirt is gone!







Got mine up and running real early this morning......


----------



## Ken_C

Hey Guys I was reciently introduced to this forum and thought I would share. Its a modded Lian Li PC-V600

Latest Pics.


----------



## Dar_T

OMG!!! That is an amazing case and mod!!!!! +rep


----------



## nafljhy

that is very nicely done! looks awesome! +


----------



## kimosabi

VERY nice and clean mod!







Its been spent some time in that one.


----------



## Ken_C

Thanks for the comments. What I like best is that it looks like a much bigger case. In reality it just a bit taller than a standard motherboard. I wanted something small to bring to lanparties.


----------



## nafljhy

at first i was confused because it did look like a v1000... but something kept bugging me about it.. then i reread your post and found out it was the v600!


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

that is amazing. that makes mine look like a noobs.


----------



## retrogamer1990

looking at the stuff from the beginning of this thread you can really see how far WC'ing has come.
anyway, enough nostalgia, here is my UNFINISHED setup











FULL GALLERY


----------



## kgd1

WoW!! Nice set ups


----------



## microman

anyone notice that Ken c has the NB SB mosfets GPU and CPU all on a 240 rad? looks sexy but there is no way at all it gives good temps. plus that loop is set up all kinds of crazy. the order is just odd


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *retrogamer1990*


looking at the stuff from the beginning of this thread you can really see how far WC'ing has come.
anyway, enough nostalgia, here is my UNFINISHED setup











FULL GALLERY


Looks nice. what case is that?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *microman*


anyone notice that Ken c has the NB SB mosfets GPU and CPU all on a 240 rad? looks sexy but there is no way at all it gives good temps. plus that loop is set up all kinds of crazy. the order is just odd


possibly going for a quiet...er setup?


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *microman* 
anyone notice that Ken c has the NB SB mosfets GPU and CPU all on a 240 rad? looks sexy but there is no way at all it gives good temps. plus that loop is set up all kinds of crazy. the order is just odd

yea good point, my rad can barly handle my chip at 4.9ghz


----------



## LiquidForce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MasterShake*


Looks nice. what case is that?


TJ07 and it looks marvelous


----------



## Ken_C

Quote:


Originally Posted by *microman* 
anyone notice that Ken c has the NB SB mosfets GPU and CPU all on a 240 rad? looks sexy but there is no way at all it gives good temps. plus that loop is set up all kinds of crazy. the order is just odd

Temps arent bad. Idles alittle high 38 with e7200 @4.0 1.4v I think this is because my south bridge and north bridge is before the cpu. I actually bought two mcr220 one for the top also but I tryed this first and didnt need the second. Load temps are 60 max. even after hrs of gaming.


----------



## trith

Thought I would add my new baby to the list now since I finished up the loops tonight. Still need to cut my case window but here's the finished product. 2 loops, green is CPU red is SLI gtx 280s. Case is Thermaltake Spedo.


----------



## nafljhy

it looks like christmas in there!









looks good though.


----------



## xz3rorom3o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trith*


Thought I would add my new baby to the list now since I finished up the loops tonight. Still need to cut my case window but here's the finished product. 2 loops, green is CPU red is SLI gtx 280s. Case is Thermaltake Spedo.











that is 1 3 3 7


----------



## trith

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


it looks like christmas in there!









looks good though.










Lol yeah and I missed Christmas by a couple of weeks too. My original intention was to finish this a few weeks back while I was off over Christmas, I hand't really put the idea of the colors and the holidays together..maybe it was subliminal.


----------



## ezMacK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dangals*


Some may have seen this over on XS - my dual loop MurderMod TJ07.


















Wallpaper










Wallpaper










Wallpaper










Wallpaper



















Wallpaper










Wallpaper










Enjoy


i will pay you great MAney if you let me make baby with this machine 
/end russian accent


----------



## 2lowSniper

Quoting picks is cool!


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ken_C* 
Temps arent bad. Idles alittle high 38 with e7200 @4.0 1.4v I think this is because my south bridge and north bridge is before the cpu. I actually bought two mcr220 one for the top also but I tryed this first and didnt need the second. Load temps are 60 max. even after hrs of gaming.

wow. your temps are horrible, you idle higher then what i load at.


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trith*


Thought I would add my new baby to the list now since I finished up the loops tonight. Still need to cut my case window but here's the finished product. 2 loops, green is CPU red is SLI gtx 280s. Case is Thermaltake Spedo.











Cool. Red should've been 2 X2's though







.


----------



## slim123

My new Loop:























































Hope you guys like









I know i do

Slim123


----------



## kimosabi

I like it too.







Is that orange Feser One?


----------



## slim123

Quote:



I like it too.


Thanks man









Quote:



Is that orange Feser One?


Actually it's red.... With the flash on, it goes an orange colour









Slim123


----------



## Yukss

this is *HARDCORE COOLING* - Project Monolith


















*GET HERE* http://forums.overclockers.com.au/sh...d.php?t=744914


----------



## Phalanx1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yukss* 
this is *HARDCORE COOLING* - Project Monolit

As featured on engadget


----------



## LiquidForce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trith*


Thought I would add my new baby to the list now since I finished up the loops tonight. Still need to cut my case window but here's the finished product. 2 loops, green is CPU red is SLI gtx 280s. Case is Thermaltake Spedo.











DD bay reservoirs look sick









i would have gone 1/2'' on the green loop though, mismatched sizes bother me (*slaps self* bad OCD stop now)


----------



## trith

I wish I could have gone 1/2 all the way but the built in chipset waterblock has hard cast 3/8 barbs so I was stuck with a smaller tubing for that loop unless I wanted to do a really crappy upsize/downsize adaptor trick on it, which to me introduced to many points of failure for my liking.


----------



## microman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trith* 
I wish I could have gone 1/2 all the way but the built in chipset waterblock has hard cast 3/8 barbs so I was stuck with a smaller tubing for that loop unless I wanted to do a really crappy upsize/downsize adaptor trick on it, which to me introduced to many points of failure for my liking.

what you can do is slide some 3/8 tubing over the barbs then cut it off flush with the top of the barb and there ya go 1/2 barb!


----------



## trith

Quote:


Originally Posted by *microman* 
what you can do is slide some 3/8 tubing over the barbs then cut it off flush with the top of the barb and there ya go 1/2 barb!

...where were you 2 weeks ago...


----------



## kraygon

My first post just a pic of my 750i , is apart right now though .

Reason is I am mix and matching parts for two other build I have in progress , a dual box 780i / 790i w/c rig for gaming , and a cross fire w/c rig I am building for some lucky kid through the salvation army .

:Kraygon takes a gander round the room: Looks like a very nice site round here. I am sure I'll enjoy my stay 8)\\

Kraygon


----------



## proTip

First attempt at water cooilng.


----------



## LiquidForce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kraygon*


My first post just a pic of my 750i , is apart right now though .

Reason is I am mix and matching parts for two other build I have in progress , a dual box 780i / 790i w/c rig for gaming , and a cross fire w/c rig I am building for some lucky kid through the salvation army .

:Kraygon takes a gander round the room: Looks like a very nice site round here. I am sure I'll enjoy my stay 8)

Kraygon











peel those stickers off your ram fan, it will look sick









nice setup


----------



## Deezle98




----------



## RussRahl

Nvidia!


----------



## Exidous

Please ignore the sata cables. I can't come up with a good way to run em.


----------



## tat2monsta

Lush^^^

here is a pik of mine.. got a fusion wb to put in somtime and got another 280 in the post,,arriving any day


----------



## ssgwright

pics suck I know I'm actually using a camcorder lol


----------



## xToaDx

*OLD*









*NEW* 780i is out for RMA...
















I also got rid of that stupid NB block.


----------



## tat2monsta

erm. sorry to post again. but ive just redone mine again.
i took my storm block out and put it on ebay (there now!)
and added a fuzion v2
even with the quad inset thingy. this block dont cool as well as my storm did

pics


----------



## oblivion.sky

here's mine, freshly built


----------



## Tazi

i have a pic on 42 with a bigwater,i got rid of that crap and custom built a dd kit.


----------



## Tazi

ok heres the pic again with my new gtx 285's i just got today.


----------



## papapnoi

Here's mine....build log link in my sig.


----------



## bluedevil




----------



## cryptk

Here is my setup freshly redone with parts from dangerden for everything except the fans and the fan controller which came from Jab-Tech. I still need to mount the T line fitting, right now it just sticks up out of the hole where my top fan is supposed to be. I also need to work on the wire routing a bit to make it look nicer.

On the fan controller the far right knob does the exhaust fans on the radiator, and the next one over does the intakes. The 2 on the left will be hooked up to the case fans once I get them all reinstalled again with one channel for exhaust and one for intake.

So far at a mild overclock (3.0 from 2.6) my CPU stays at a nice 32C with the fans barely running. The Video card stays at 60C on the Diode while gaming. This was a huge improvement from the Koolance Exos that I replaced which had the CPU in the low 50's, and the GPU in the 80's or 90's...

Next I am gonna overclock the GPU and clock the CPU even higher!














































if you have any questions just send a PM!

For anyone curious about the tubing running through the case without grommets. First it is Tygon so it is pretty good tubing, and second I used a special spring loaded rig that I have from doing cusom fab work on cars. You use in in a hole that you drill and it rounds the edge of the hole. So instead of the hole being shaped with sharp edges like this ] [ it is shaped like this ) ( so no sharp edges to cut tubing or wiring, and no grommet needed which makes for a cleaner install. I did the same with the hole that the wires for the fans run through.


----------



## sparrowsblood

Adding a second loop to cool the 260's as soon as my blocks arrive... I had to order them from germany, since aquagrafx is the only one who has a block for the 55nm 260, and they don't seem to have shipped any to their US retailers yet...


----------



## Arjy




----------



## nafljhy

thats beautiful arjy! nicely done!


----------



## Arjy

hey thanks man!


----------



## bluedevil

This thread needs some more pictures.......


----------



## Syrillian

Some images from the archives:

Liquid cooled LAN-box (de-commissioned):



















Testbench (still active):



















Current Sig rig while it was still on the worktable and a work-in-progress:


----------



## clskinny




----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Some images from the archives:

Current Sig rig while it was still on the worktable and a work-in-progress:











I love this one......Makes me want to WC my GPU and NB as well.......maybe for Father's Day....


----------



## KarmaKiller

Latest Pics from me.


----------



## BradleyW

nice cooling rig.


----------



## kraygon

Quote:



This thread needs some more pictures.......


 okies here some



























Kraygon


----------



## Slightly skewed

You don't see many tri 9800's around. Nice.


----------



## Wadkiller

Thought i'd add mine aswell.

You guys have awesome systems! Syrillian's "Silentium" must be one of my favorites, the other rigs are top notch aswell.


----------



## kgd1

Attachment 98720

Attachment 98721

Attachment 98722

Attachment 98723

Attachment 98724


----------



## Darren9




----------



## bluedevil

This thread needs a good bump........and a new pic...


----------



## 98uk

Needs UV coils









I'm addicted!


----------



## P?P?!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


Needs UV coils









I'm addicted!











those coils just look so amazing


----------



## Darren9

TJ07 looks so much better with black internals


----------



## 98uk

Yeah, they are really nice and bright


----------



## xToaDx

Bigger window, and second loop








My camera is terrible, lighting is terrible, and I'm terrible at taking pictures.


----------



## KarmaKiller




----------



## freefall

My first decent build, and my first ever attempt at watercooling..
Tell me what you think..?


----------



## supaspoon

First build & first w/c.


----------



## bluedevil

I got a few more....


----------



## Patch

I'll put these here for completeness sake.

Attachment 101962

Attachment 101963


----------



## tsn_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
I'll put these here for completeness sake.

Attachment 101962

Attachment 101963

One of the finest rig's ive seen. Excellent work


----------



## USFORCES

Pretty nice looking rigs there guys.


----------



## P?P?!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
I'll put these here for completeness sake.

Attachment 101962

Attachment 101963

If i were you i would submit this to Million Dollar PC and see if it gets accepted if it does that would be sick


----------



## almighty15

Not dont yet and still a big WIP


----------



## Chewman

I'll just leave this here








100% internal. sucks when I need to upgrade something though.


----------



## fibua

Mid Pc


----------



## kimosabi

Another one from the TJ07 "pack".


----------



## GuitarFreak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
I'll put these here for completeness sake.

Attachment 101962

Attachment 101963

That looks awesome. The bloodrage looks perfect in there.

Here's a pic of mine, adding a GTX280, possible two, into the loop too. Also, still need to clean it up, add the mobo (EVGA 790i coming next week), and I'm switching the coolant to the Fesser black/UV blue.

Attachment 103321


----------



## 006

here is my setup:


----------



## robbo2

Just mounted my rad this morning!


----------



## DennisC




----------



## Zippit

You guys may guess my favorite color.


----------



## wimcle

My rad in a bucket of ice for 6C idle temps


----------



## MomijiTMO

I hope you have some insulation =D


----------



## KarmaKiller




----------



## Slightly skewed

I need to build a rig and run a q6600 the way it was meant to be run. At 1.6+v.

Nice rigs. Clear, uncovered pics are always best.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

my ghetto setup





























(too big to post IMG codes off photobucket so heres links)

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...ing/WC2003.jpg
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...acrosse007.jpg
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...acrosse006.jpg
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...ing/WC2019.jpg
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...ing/POS001.jpg


----------



## sgdude

once my rig is final, (after i step up my card to a GTX275 in a few weeks and pick up a UD3P) i plan on water cooling, so watch out!!!!!!!


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sgdude*


once my rig is final, (after i step up my card to a GTX275 in a few weeks and pick up a UD3P) i plan on water cooling, so watch out!!!!!!!


ill sell u my 260 that way I can get me a 295 or 300


----------



## noahmateen1234

Look at my sig rig. When my case arrives next week I will set it up and it will look DAMN good.

My rig name is a hint at what it will look like.


----------



## marcus000

Few teaser pics of my latest setup, moved out of the Akasa Omega and into a TJ07.


----------



## lowkickqop

*Removed*


----------



## JustMarioBros




----------



## Zippit

HOLY! Does that first GTX285 still get air?


----------



## IntelFloyd

Nice Torture rack. I love mine, best case ive owned so far.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JustMarioBros*












 Use the bottom PCIe slot. I know it's only 8x, but I ran some tests and there is no performance difference bewtween suing the the bottom one and the one you are currently using.


----------



## bluedevil

More pix from me tonite!


----------



## bluedevil

Here they are!







I am starting to figure out my new Nikon 8mp camera more....


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
Here they are!







I am starting to figure out my new Nikon 8mp camera more....


























That blue looks so awesome. I should order some fans and dye soon


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MasterShake* 
That blue looks so awesome. I should order some fans and dye soon









All it is, is blue food coloring and 3 drops of PTNuke.


----------



## Asustweaker

her's my second water build


----------



## Asustweaker

yo bluedevil, just out of curiosity, whats the hose routing and what's the T for??


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asustweaker* 
yo bluedevil, just out of curiosity, whats the hose routing and what's the T for??

Its a T line, which acts like a res. I will be getting a Swifty MCRES V2 soon enough, so stay tuned.


----------



## Wall_Socket

Here is my micro-atx computer that I watercooled. The pics are so-so, sorry.


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
I'll put these here for completeness sake.

Attachment 101962

Attachment 101963

Hey man, nice rig, really clean. but i was wondering if that micro rad. give enough cooling for all those components???


----------



## Asustweaker

ah, makes sence, i had a question actually. i was considering putting a pair of Y fittins in for the cpu and gpu, reason being the cheap as hell gpu block has horrible flow. if i put a y right at the cold line from the rad. and run cold water to both components, allowing the diff. in flow restriction to be seperated, will this help my flow??? the xspc res. pump combo is really powerfull, but i'm not seeing the flow i was hoping for, 750ml hr should do more


----------



## FC5452

This is my Second water build, gutted the old 680i and upgraded the components to an x58 Platform Custom Lexan top for the rad, hole are drilled through to accommodate 1/2" tubing. that 20c is the temp coming back in, of course its in a basement were the ambient temp was 64F


----------



## Asustweaker

FC thats a seriously mean rad. nice build, i like the plexi top, good work!!!


----------



## kraygon

Some updated pic's of my rig's



























Kraygon


----------



## Mikecdm

Here is one of my rig as it looks right now, I added the gtx 260 to the loop a few days ago.


----------



## FC5452

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asustweaker* 
FC thats a seriously mean rad. nice build, i like the plexi top, good work!!!

Thanks, Just placed my order for 1/2" High flow fittings, Planning on throwing a second pump inline with this Koolance RP1000, Yeh I know Kool Crap







I figure if its already in the case I would supplement it with a DD CPX Mag pump 12V just for giggles, and see how I do....


----------



## Bindusar

Here's mine...you may have seen the pics elsewhere on the site. It takes the idea of custom to a different level in that my "rad" is not a manufactured product and instead homemade. How's it work? [email protected] with default 1.344V averaging 53C.


----------



## GuitarFreak

Here's a few new pics of mine with the GTX280


----------



## bluedevil

Bump for kicks.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bindusar*


Here's mine...you may have seen the pics elsewhere on the site. It takes the idea of custom to a different level in that my "rad" is not a manufactured product and instead homemade. How's it work? [email protected] with default 1.344V averaging 53C.











Sorry for the OT, but how does it work? What did you use to build it? Link to work log?
Thanks


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*


Sorry for the OT, but how does it work? What did you use to build it? Link to work log?
Thanks










Since a radiator is a bunch of tubes with fins off of them, this is one big coiled tube. So its 2 120mm fans, a clear cylinder, long bolts, and a copper coil! Kinda a unorthodox way to WC, but its cool!


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Since a radiator is a bunch of tubes with fins off of them, this is one big coiled tube. So its 2 120mm fans, a clear cylinder, long bolts, and a copper coil! Kinda a unorthodox way to WC, but its cool!


It took me 15 sec to figure this one out. At the first view I was like is that coil submerged in that tube...and than I was like those fans would die.
So water pass through that coil and that tube is like a wind tunnel which uses those two fans for push/pull air through tube.
right?

What are ur tepms?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DraganUS*


It took me 15 sec to figure this one out. At the first view I was like is that coil submerged in that tube...and than I was like those fans would die.
So water pass through that coil and that tube is like a wind tunnel which uses those two fans for push/pull air through tube.
right?

What are ur tepms?


Um look at Binduser's post.......


----------



## tat2monsta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
Um look at Binduser's post.......









bugger that.. read first post n follow the rules







.....
doh sorry i failed









more pics!!!!









mine again.. will be gutting it soon for a new build.. month or two


----------



## Chapstick




----------



## GreenFox

This is my Watercooling Setup


----------



## ruro

In lieu of more photos here's what I have on me at work: http://rocketfish.net/pc1.jpg I have since added a couple more UV tubes.


----------



## xlastshotx

Here is my current setup:
Apogee GTZ waterblock, Q9550 @ 4Ghz 24/7
EK-4870X2-CF waterblock, 4870X2 @ 800/950 24/7
Black Ice GTX480 radiator, with 8 fans push/pull
Swiftech MCP-355 Pump, with XSPC reservoir top
1/2" Tubing, all the fittings are oversized 1/2" fittings 12mm I.D.

And it all fits in one case


----------



## bluedevil

Nice Newcastle.....good brew....









Here is some newer pics.....since this is a Gallery of WC'd Rigs and all.









Took out the 7/16th MC for some 1/2x3/4 stuff and got a MCRes V2.


----------



## w00tz123

My first build.
Lost a 4870x2 in the process but here's what I got so far.
I still have to hide the wiring better and I'm probably going to get rid of that noise dampening crap







Can't really tell the difference...

I'm still waiting for the C&C P6T Water Block Set to come back in stock so I can add a 2nd loop later, with another 4870x2 once I RMA it


----------



## DraganUS

Nice setup bluedevil.


----------



## Touge180SX

I'll finally throw some pics of my i7 dual loop setup. More pics if anyone is interested, just ask. Specs below.


----------



## metacore

My setup:


----------



## alejo

Heatkiller 3.0 Cu:










Watercool AB-K Maxi Pro with Aquastream XT Ultra:


----------



## bluedevil

ttt


----------



## Cpt.Zero

my Bumblebee GA1










Rampage formula full WC setup


----------



## Slightly skewed

Very nice rigs guys. So clean, and pics are clear!

Compression fittings look so nice.

And Touge180SX, that is a HUGE res man. Initial D!


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed* 
Very nice rigs guys. So clean, and pics are clear!

Compression fittings look so nice.

And Touge180SX, that is a HUGE res man. Initial D!

LOL! Yeah, the res is providing for two different loops.


----------



## Sullivan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
I'll finally throw some pics of my i7 dual loop setup. More pics if anyone is interested, just ask. Specs below.









Looking sick, so clean man! I wish I had that whole setup, and ya, that is a massive res.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sullivan* 
Looking sick, so clean man! I wish I had that whole setup, and ya, that is a massive res.

LOL, thanks!


----------



## ltulod

Here is mine.

Attachment 106767


----------



## ltulod

Attachment 106768


----------



## Spawn-Inc




----------



## kgd1




----------



## el gappo

i call for a sticky, i was searching for ages trying to find a thread like this got bored and made my own this should defo be a sticky


----------



## HAYWIREFIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


i call for a sticky, i was searching for ages trying to find a thread like this got bored and made my own this should defo be a sticky


i agree
good thread


----------



## HAYWIREFIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


ttt


----------



## BlankThis

This thread makes me cry on the inside and check my bank statements...









Â±BÂ±


----------



## el gappo

stop talking pics only lol


----------



## Dar_T

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
stop talking pics only lol

Hey we do what we can to unconsciously bump this thread.


----------



## whe3ls




----------



## Lyric

clean your rad dude, lol.


----------



## kilrbe3

Wow man, Clean that up a little..


----------



## whe3ls

its not that bad. its only surface dust


----------



## Osiris[405]

More pics in sig.


----------



## nafljhy

look at all that brass and copper! its like they were meant for each other!


----------



## Dryadsoul

Nice looking brass naf.


----------



## vailspartan

Coming Soon

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...n-li-a77b.html

Virgin System



















Liquid Cooled GPU


----------



## bluedevil

Can't let this thread fall into the abyss.....


----------



## Ricklez420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mxrider450* 
Just put it together tonight!


did you just put tap water in there???


----------



## bluedevil

MOAR!







I really hate to bump this thread......but I want MOAR!


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

56K warning! gonna be MANY pic on this post

ok this is the first watercooling setup which i was not happy with it after found out that copper and aluminum should never be mix! LOL

















So i bought a new reservoir and basically rebuilt everything but! the way the reservoir was mount the pump keeps sucking air in so..... this set up lasted 2 days before i rebuilt again LOL

























So this is how it looks right now with new fitting and basically moved every water cooling parts, im actually quite happy with it now


----------



## Juggalo23451




----------



## 88EVGAFTW

another update

90Âº rad fittings
Feser BLACK
redid the GPU power cables
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...LACK/P1000.jpg
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...K/P1200726.jpg
*I lied, I used about 40% of the bottle and in that pic I wasnt done adding dye ^^^^^^^^*
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...K/P1200731.jpg
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...K/P1200728.jpg


----------



## CDMAN

Very nice work vailspartan.


----------



## Bonz(TM)




----------



## KarmaKiller

^Old Temp Setup^


----------



## qUAan




----------



## kilrbe3

Here is my latest,










Sorry about the blur









Video;

  
 YouTube - KB3 "Sting" Finally Done


----------



## TopFuel1471

Beast of a system. Could go for some sleeving and a coat of black to cover up that hideous grey.

What is the song in the video?


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TopFuel1471*


Beast of a system. Could go for some sleeving and a coat of black to cover up that hideous grey.

What is the song in the video?


Paint is coming up next! Maybe sleeve too,

Song is Breathe Machine by Various Artist.


----------



## TopFuel1471

My current mess. Should be together by Monday.


----------



## GuitarFreak

A few new pics I took


----------



## Zippit

What rad is that?


----------



## GuitarFreak

Swiftech MCR320.


----------



## Yukss

here is mine..


----------



## sinvoodoo

heres my setup just finsihed WC. probly gonna get a new gtx gpu though!
also my setup is on youtube

  
 YouTube - antec 900 custom watercool  



 

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1244018622

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1244018622

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1244018622


----------



## jdomingo85

Here Mine


----------



## sinvoodoo

now that is epicly awesome lol i really want to get a bigger case


----------



## jaded25

Sorry for the crappy phone pics but here's my setup its still a wip


----------



## Rud3Bwoy




----------



## metacore

Recent rebuild of my rig:


----------



## bluntastic

Not done yet, still waiting on fans for the monsta and 2x GTX 295's!


----------



## [email protected]'D

Just a few quick ones, really cba taking any good ones....


----------



## GuitarFreak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metacore*


Recent rebuild of my rig:















































Those are really nice pictures. What camera did you use to take them?


----------



## Jason4i7

Liking the setup. What kind of connectors are those?


----------



## ChielScape

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metacore*


Recent rebuild of my rig:










i dont know whats going on with all the colors in there, but that looks wicked.


----------



## Deagle50ae

Quote:



Originally Posted by *guitarfreak*


those are really nice pictures. What camera did you use to take them?


x2!!!


----------



## hale1278

I just wondering that the Aqua. WB will fit in the 780i SLi?


----------



## metacore

my cam is canon XSi - just used a tripod and long exposure









@Jason4i7 - the connectors come with my PSU


----------



## x9999




----------



## 88EVGAFTW

my final product.

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...sligtxs002.jpg
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...sligtxs003.jpg
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...sligtxs004.jpg

theres another rad in the back


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Here are some pics of my current rig. Still looking to add red dye to the water and maybe some GPU cooling.


----------



## Deagle50ae

Previous Setup
Provided ambient idle and 42C full load in OCCT Linpack @ 1.45V
Layout was:
RES->PUMP->BLOCK->SENSOR->RAD->SENSOR->RES
Stock cooler master fluid

























Then I picked up a used D-Tek block and figured I'd redo the whole loop.
Now I run ambient idle and 32C Full load OCCT Linpack @ 1.45V
Swiftech Super Coolant w/ Distilled Water (aluminum rad/copper block)
Layout is:
RES->PUMP->RAD->BLOCK->RES

















MUCH better! Can't wait to get the GPU and possibly mosfets on water too!


----------



## pcharouz

you should get 90degree plugs for that rad, and run it toward the computer, it looks wierd hanging out like this, and I would be scared that something would pull on the hose


----------



## Deagle50ae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcharouz* 
you should get 90degree plugs for that rad, and run it toward the computer, it looks wierd hanging out like this, and I would be scared that something would pull on the hose

long sweeping curve is superior to a 90 degree corner
it's just a kit pump so I don't want to work it too hard
but thanks for the input.


----------



## HondaGuy




----------



## bluntastic

leak testing atm


----------



## Patch

First setup on the new bench.

Attachment 111419

Attachment 111420

After attaching, realized I should move the springs - but I like how it sits for now.


----------



## Jason4i7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metacore* 
my cam is canon XSi - just used a tripod and long exposure









@Jason4i7 - the connectors come with my PSU

No, I mean in your loop. What barbs are you using?


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
First setup on the new bench.

Attachment 111419

Attachment 111420

After attaching, realized I should move the springs - but I like how it sits for now.

love that sexy stinger


----------



## supaspoon

Revised my loop this weekend. Since I rarely made use of it I removed my 2nd gtx260, and also 1 of the 2 120.3 rads. My temps improved over 15c.







Nvm the cd case in there =p, just a little temporary help to prevent the gpu from sagging.......yeah I'm anal.

Ordered a Ud3p this morning, so ofc. will be redoing the loop once again next weekend.

Cheers.


----------



## TopFuel1471




----------



## thehighlander123

LOTS OF TUBES hahaha


----------



## supaspoon

Dayum, tight fit on.......everything. I thought my previous setup was bad on the cram-age, but just wow. props dude.


----------



## GuitarFreak

It's green!


----------



## .NViSiON.

My first watercooling setup... I'm going to change the location of the pump to the middle front section of the tower... below my disc drives and above the hdd's. Just haven't had time to drain the loop yet


----------



## slngsht




----------



## noob eater4726

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jason4i7* 
No, I mean in your loop. What barbs are you using?

Various Bitspower compression fittings, some with the 45 degree angle connectors. It looks like they have the Black Sparkle finish, but its difficult to tell.


----------



## PhoShzzle

bump


----------



## triten

here is mine


----------



## bluedevil

Mine....again...


----------



## Syrillian

...again.

Such a sweet-looking rig, BlueDevil


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 


















...again.

Such a sweet-looking rig, BlueDevil

A very big THANK YOU, Mr Mod Master.


----------



## waqasr

I dont think ive posted in here before..where the hell was this thread?!?
My latest pics..sleeved my tubing a few days ago.








That little bit of tubing with no sleeve on it is there so that i can see if the loop is full of water or not.


----------



## .Style

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 










A Wild CM590 Appears!


----------



## .::Himeh::.




----------



## pyrophonic

says it all


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Style* 
A Wild CM590 Appears!

Better than a domesticated one!


----------



## ChielScape

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Style* 
A Wild CM590 Appears!



YouTube - Pokemon RBY trainer battle remix - windows sound style


----------



## doat

This is my watercooled CM690 all internal and in a couple days i will have blue UV dye and lights.








That is an old pic the radiator is not there i have a dual radiator on the top of my case, check my Internally wc CM link in sig, and looks a bit cleaner than that. I will update the pic after i install my UV lights and add dye.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
This is my watercooled CM690 all internal and in a couple days i will have blue UV dye and lights.








That is an old pic the radiator is not there i have a dual radiator on the top of my case, check my Internally wc CM link in sig, and looks a bit cleaner than that. I will update the pic after i install my UV lights and add dye.

dude that cat is freaking me out

nice rig btw


----------



## doat

Lol that's my cat Turkish ahahah he is a character, thanks i love this rig. Pics will be updated by this friday at the latest.


----------



## qUAan

Heres mine
Completed


----------



## Touge180SX

Here is my i7/Bloodrage/HAF on Water Rebuild Part 3!!


















More pictures in my build log. Link is in my sig.


----------



## doat

That is awsome man looks like there is smoke in the res.


----------



## Ezygroove

Apogee Gtz Block, XSPC DDC 10w Pro Pump/Reservoir, XSPC RS240 120mm Radiator - Black, 2x Xilence XPF120R Red Wing 120mm Quiet Fan, XSPC 1/2" High Flexibility PVC Tubing.This was my first attempt at watercooling! turned out pretty nice.......well at least i think so anyway! Just gotta water cool that 4870x2 and jobs a gud un!!


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
That is awsome man looks like there is smoke in the res.

Thanks Doat!


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

new update for today, 7/16X5/8 tubing with Fat Boy barbs

Danger Den/Bitspower Fat Boy vs Stock SWIFTECH 3/8 barbs


----------



## doat

lol you used zipties to stop the tubes from kinking, i used the squeeze clamps they both work great.


----------



## nepas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


That is awsome man looks like there is smoke in the res.


well some people say that W/C is witchcraft and trickery so the effect of smoke in the res is perfect









It looks sweeeet


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


lol you used zipties to stop the tubes from kinking, i used the squeeze clamps they both work great.


never tried the squeeze clamps, ive seen zip ties used so I gave em a try with my 1/2OD tubing. If you leve em on eof about 2 weeks the tubing stays in shape







very useful to know, I found that about when I took my old tubing out


----------



## Monst3r

Touge180sx Nice rig man, hows the mobo? i was thinking of purchasing that Mobo with my 920 or 940...


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nepas*


well some people say that W/C is witchcraft and trickery so the effect of smoke in the res is perfect









It looks sweeeet


LOL, thanks nepas!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monst3r*


Touge180sx Nice rig man, hows the mobo? i was thinking of purchasing that Mobo with my 920 or 940...


Thanks Monst3r! I love the Bloodrage!


----------



## Halciet

A few of mine; all watercooling parts purchased from Gary over at sidewindercomputers.com! Gary was awesome to work with, quick to ship things, and very responsive. Highly recommend them if you're in the market for parts.





































My dog approves.

More here


----------



## TH3_MACHINE

Well, i took some parts out of a water cool system from a few years ago "Corsair Cool" only used it for a few months and then just sat in a box for along time. I added a new res and tubes and here it is!


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TH3_MACHINE*


Well, i took some parts out of a water cool system from a few years ago "Corsair Cool" only used it for a few months and then just sat in a box for along time. I added a new res and tubes and here it is!


How many UV's did it take to get that affect?


----------



## whe3ls

i need to post up a picture of my buddys p180 i did


----------



## Monst3r

should only take 2 cathodes mate..


----------



## richardbb85

here is my setup, comment? lol


----------



## doat

why did you mount your radiator outside? you can fit the radiator inside of that case, you can fit like 3 triple rads.


----------



## richardbb85

are you sure? i thought about it, but didn't think it would fit. are you talking about on top of the mobo?


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


are you sure? i thought about it, but didn't think it would fit. are you talking about on top of the mobo?


I have seen them on the top of the mobo and on the front


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa




----------



## nafljhy

looks great as always killa!


----------



## richardbb85

i still don't get how you guys can hide the wires so clean

envy!!


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


looks great as always killa!


lol thanks man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


i still don't get how you guys can hide the wires so clean

envy!!


its a god given gift







lol.


----------



## Sun




----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


i still don't get how you guys can hide the wires so clean

envy!!


I know how the hell do you people do it!! i plan on making a window on my cm690 but i want to hide all of the wires and it is hard.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


i still don't get how you guys can hide the wires so clean

envy!!


Richard, it is very easy on the HAF. If you want to see how to put the rad inside the case on top, look at my build log in my sig. I have a HAF with two 240 rads internal.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Get a dremel, its a cables managments best friend.


----------



## Touge180SX

The HAF is extremely easy for cable management. Just run the cables through all the holes that are on the mobo tray to the back behind the back side door.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


here is my setup, comment? lol


I love the optical drive that was stolen from an Emachines. lol.


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Richard, it is very easy on the HAF. If you want to see how to put the rad inside the case on top, look at my build log in my sig. I have a HAF with two 240 rads internal.

i have a 360, will it fit okay?

i really like how clean urs look


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker* 
I love the optical drive that was stolen from an Emachines. lol.

gotta use what i can man, lol


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


i have a 360, will it fit okay?

i really like how clean urs look


Yep, it will fit fine as long as it's not a Thermalright brand.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sun* 









holy crap



































what is that? the UBERHALEM









heres mine once again updated.


----------



## IntelFloyd

Did you not read the mounting instructions for your GTZ? You have to rotate it 90* counterclockwise.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IntelFloyd*


Did you not read the mounting instructions for your GTZ? You have to rotate it 90* counterclockwise.


i know that, I mounted it like that, and every other way, didnt see much difference, if any, i did it thi way so that the outlet hose lines up perfectly with the intake on the first GPU, my temps are perfectly fine so Im not losing sleep over it


----------



## caliga4221

First let me say, why have we not sticky-ed this at the top yet? the Gallery should be on the first page so we don't have to go digging for it every time.

My 2 new i7 Systems. Both are still works in progress but here is what I have so far.

*Unnamed*


















*Obsidian 7*


----------



## rpm666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caliga4221* 









You know I get so much flak for having my X2's in the exact same setup as you? lol Has anyone ever told you that it won't work or that temps will be horrible?


----------



## caliga4221

no they have not, and to be honest the temps look great when i push the cards, i dont think on any bench or full load i have hit 80 on either card at one time, Ill keep an eye on it as i finish up the build and start serious overclocking of the video. Still working on reading up on those cards. never OC'd a vga card before but I could hit 40k vantage if i figure it out.

edit: from my understanding this setup actually should give the best temps on each card

1st: water takes path of least resistance so at any 1 point in time both cards should be about equal (i did say about)

2nd: since both cards are getting the same input water temp the second card is not getting any decreased performance from already heated water.

3rd: HK blocks are designed for a true In and Out side. this setup is the easiest way to maintain that while not adding another foot or so of line to the loop.

also since i am running all this on 1 loop with dual 360's i really wanted to avoid any unnecessary length to the loop.


----------



## rpm666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caliga4221* 
no they have not, and to be honest the temps look great when i push the cards, i dont think on any bench or full load i have hit 80 on either card at one time, Ill keep an eye on it as i finish up the build and start serious overclocking of the video. Still working on reading up on those cards. never OC'd a vga card before but I could hit 40k vantage if i figure it out.

edit: from my understanding this setup actually should give the best temps on each card

1st: water takes path of least resistance so at any 1 point in time both cards should be about equal (i did say about)

2nd: since both cards are getting the same input water temp the second card is not getting any decreased performance from already heated water.

3rd: HK blocks are designed for a true In and Out side. this setup is the easiest way to maintain that while not adding another foot or so of line to the loop.

also since i am running all this on 1 loop with dual 360's i really wanted to avoid any unnecessary length to the loop.

I don't think I've ever loaded above mid 40's (Except in summer)

Agreed on everything you said as well, I also run a fairly lengthy loop. I think sometime this summer I may try to set it up the "normal" way to see if flow speeds change any.


----------



## almighty15

Crap camera


----------



## caliga4221

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rpm666* 
I don't think I've ever loaded above mid 40's (Except in summer)

yeah, i already have them pushed fairly hard and since the one loop is cooling NB/SB/Vreg/CPU/2xGPU and all the fans are turned down low most of the time for noise level they tend to run a liitle high, they are also the last thing in the loop but since GPU can take 100+ temps I was not worried about it. Also might have the numbers wrong it has been a while since I looked at them when I was pushing the system.


----------



## rpm666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caliga4221* 
yeah, i already have them pushed fairly hard and since the one loop is cooling NB/SB/Vreg/CPU/2xGPU and all the fans are turned down low most of the time for noise level they tend to run a liitle high, they are also the last thing in the loop but since GPU can take 100+ temps I was not worried about it. Also might have the numbers wrong it has been a while since I looked at them when I was pushing the system.

I finally found the kit for my board (with a little help) for my NB/SB/2xMosfet's so I'll probably be adding that in the near future. Or end up upgrading to i7 or an i5 tinker machine.


----------



## hurrp

It arrived yesterday morning








I managed not to spill any on my motherboard but it did put the pump the wrong way round and put the connecters on the res on the wrong side xD
Their where no instructions witht he pump so i didnt know which was inlet / outlet


----------



## almighty15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hurrp*











It arrived yesterday morning








I managed not to spill any on my motherboard but it did put the pump the wrong way round and put the connecters on the res on the wrong side xD
Their where no instructions witht he pump so i didnt know which was inlet / outlet










That radiator looks horrid hanging off the back and it needs some cable tidying


----------



## Pao

Just recently finished, haven't even had the opportunity to put them in the build thread yet.


----------



## Benladesh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


That radiator looks horrid hanging off the back and it needs some cable tidying



Personally I prefer rads hanging off the back than inside. Aside from cables, looks pretty good


----------



## hurrp

I have done the cables


----------



## Slider46

Don't think I posted my new setup yet...


























































DDC/Laing with Bitspower Mini Res Top
Danger Den Quad Block
Danger Den Universal Chipset Block
Black Ice GTX 184
Masterkleer 7/16"
Danger Den / Bitspower 1/2" ID High-Flow/FatBoy Fittings
Feser One Black/UV Blue Coolant
Wires and such are a little cleaner now. I just need to get some 4" UV CCFLs for better UV glowy-ness







(The 12's in the pics are old and faded)


----------



## TopFuel1471

I've posted a couple pics in here before, but I finally tied up some loose ends and took some decent pics. Enjoy the WC pr0n







Man, I need a better camera.


----------



## nafljhy




----------



## Syrillian

Naf ~ That's a beautiful Stinger you got there; Mr. Freddy does amazing work.

Here is one of mine from days gone by (looks like kinks in the lines, but it's just the angle:


----------



## nafljhy

very nice syr! thats a very very simplistic loop! i likes alot!














might i ask which rig is that?

and mr. freddy does do some fabulous work! i was absolutely honored when he said that he was proud to have that mount on top of his block.


----------



## ModMinded

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoAffinity*


Here's my baby...replete with Dominator Pro and all.










This thread is 5 years old, and so AWESOME for being so old and showing the evolution of H2O.
Subbed Forever!

EDIT - I just noticed the title of this thread asks for no comments... sorry!
(Previous comment still true though!)


----------



## bobfig

i got my water loop but i am waiting for my mb to get here. should be tomorrow night


----------



## ProcessorBeast09




----------



## doat

I got a new water block EK supreme LT Acetal here are pics


----------



## hale1278

Quote:


Originally Posted by *qUAan* 
Heres mine
Completed









nice set up


----------



## motoray




----------



## hale1278

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115* 
Here are some pics of my current rig. Still looking to add red dye to the water and maybe some GPU cooling.




























I like that D-tek v2 clear top. Where did you get it?


----------



## JustMarioBros

In the pics I gradually start updgrading from new desk to new speakers and so on but I can't find the pics with the new speakers...


----------



## ThatGuy16

Finished up a few new mods


----------



## bobfig

as said here's the pics. sorry for the crappy camera.



















for those that don't know what that wooden box is... its a headphone amp. its the PCB version of a "Millett Starving Student hybrid amp " that i made about a month back. http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/mil.../index231.html


----------



## doat

You should mount your radiator like mine man keep it all internal, check out my sig Internally water cooled CM 690. I like your side panel i want it!! Did you make it? if not where did you get it?


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


You should mount your radiator like mine man keep it all internal, check out my sig Internally water cooled CM 690. I like your side panel i want it!! Did you make it? if not where did you get it?


i made the side panel. i really took the idea of having the opposite corners rounded from some one else in the forum, but forgot who..... yes i already saw your mod for your rad. looks clean(i was the on that asked if your going to putt the c channel on) but im feeling lazzy now and didn't wana cut stuff out.


----------



## pyrophonic

Finaly got my watercooling installed and here it is.
For my case i cut the legs of a table i made at school and cut holes for the cables, the HDD and PSU are underneath


















enjoy.


----------



## pyrophonic

Stickey this thread! come on mods! this thread is made of gold!


----------



## hurrp

+1 for sticky


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


as said here's the pics. sorry for the crappy camera.










for those that don't know what that wooden box is... its a headphone amp. its the PCB version of a "Millett Starving Student hybrid amp " that i made about a month back. http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/mil.../index231.html










YOU DARE HAVE AN APPLE APPLIQUE?!


----------



## ltulod

killer rig.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MasterShake*









YOU DARE HAVE AN APPLE APPLIQUE?!










dont hate..... lol


----------



## equetefue




----------



## USlatin

***en lovely look El Que Te Fue!

BAD-ASS!!! I am SO loving your tubing mesh. DoF adds to the magic though.


----------



## Spawn-Inc




----------



## equetefue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USlatin*


***en lovely look El Que Te Fue!

BAD-ASS!!! I am SO loving your tubing mesh. DoF adds to the magic though.










Thanks man... REP+ for being the only person to get my screenname right


----------



## USlatin

lol... cool name too

I really love your rig man... Heat killer, the braid on the pipes, the colors, the OCZ RAM cooler... supa clean! supa nice!

I am considering that case myself. What Rad/s and PSU are you using?

Post some pics of the guts if you can pls.


----------



## equetefue

Rad is Feser Xchanger 240 with 133cfm fans and Enermax Evo 1250w 80+


----------



## That_guy3

Holly cow Amazing camera Above!


----------



## hurrp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *equetefue* 



























Epic.
one of the nicest rigs ive seen









rep+


----------



## richardbb85

very nice actually, lol


----------



## MintMouse

My i7 rig. Simple CPU loop.
Cables could be better.
The camera flash really shows off the dust in the rad 8^|
4.2Ghz and satisfied though.


----------



## That_guy3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MintMouse* 
My i7 rig. Simple CPU loop.
Cables could be better.
The camera flash really shows off the dust in the rad 8^|
4.2Ghz and satisfied though.

Nice man!

I have a rad and res and what not on the way. I will post pics when i can


----------



## pyrophonic

Hmm who can I PM to finaly get this thready put as a sticky?


----------



## MintMouse

I think stickies tend to be guides/how-to/informative threads, I think this is right as a general thread?


----------



## That_guy3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MintMouse*


I think stickies tend to be guides/how-to/informative threads, I think this is right as a general thread?


 But this is the WC section, Whole different ball game


----------



## kimosabi

So this is a discussion thread now? Read the title fellas.


----------



## rpavur

See if these work for you.


----------



## CompanionCube

might as well post this


----------



## ruro

Just got done with my latest build:









Don't mind the dust on the window, I need to clean that off...


----------



## USlatin

Clean! Is that one block for the Mosfets NB and SB? Nice!


----------



## Jason4i7

Here you go, its also in my sig. Check it out and leave some love.


----------



## ruro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
Clean! Is that one block for the Mosfets NB and SB? Nice!

Sure is. It's an EK x58 classified fullboard block.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Jason and ruro nice PCs


----------



## richardbb85

nice rig


----------



## USlatin

Ruro, why orange tubes man... your rig is too beautiful for orange tubes...


----------



## ruro

They're actually red, they just look orange in the light.

Edit: They do go a bit orangy when the UV lights are on though


----------



## Patch

Here's my latest:

Attachment 118148

Attachment 118149

Attachment 118150

Stinger V8 on a Commando


----------



## Jason4i7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
Ruro, why orange tubes man... your rig is too beautiful for orange tubes...









Whats wrong with orange? I love orange.


----------



## USlatin

hehe... Well I am glad you are happy.
















Link me to your build thread I want to ask you some Q's about ur MoBo!


----------



## Jason4i7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USlatin*


hehe... Well I am glad you are happy.
















Link me to your build thread I want to ask you some Q's about ur MoBo!


Its in my sig. Sweet silver w/loop. Comment away. I have pics up as of last night, with my build mostly done.


----------



## rpavur

Thanks for all the info, very helpful.


----------



## XxSilent22xX

My Sig rig, I am still in the middle of building it in winter i plan to strip it down and send it out to be modded for cable management and a powder coat.


----------



## USlatin

That just made me go cross eyed. crazy... two completely separate loops... crazy... nice rig.


----------



## Colbize

Just finished my summer build! I apologize for the crappy camera resolution..









Still need to add the t-virus inverse res from frozen-q.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Colbize*


Just finished my summer build! I apologize for the crappy camera resolution..









Still need to add the t-virus inverse res from frozen-q.











































I'm loving the waterbox (Y)


----------



## richardbb85

redid my cables, but still looking horrible









any tips to get the bottom clean up?


----------



## citat3962

Any reason you didn't mount that RAD internal? It would really clean things up.

I'm very jealous of your cable management in the HAF 932. I have an old P180 from before they had cable management. I need to work on that with my Dremel. I need to do some serious cable management before I think of posting pics in here.

What I currently do is make a harness using spiral wrap for a car wiring harness. You could just wrap the cables down near the entry to the hole behind the mobo tray.

I'll find a link to the spiral wrap stuff.

http://cableorganizer.com/spiral-wrap/

But I found a generic multi sized pack of it in my local hardware store for MUCH cheaper.

Also the self adhesive plastic clips you can buy. Try getting those and sticking them to the back of the mobo tray and routing the cables into an orderly group where they go into the mobo tray hole by the power supply.


----------



## Shrimpykins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


redid my cables, but still looking horrible









any tips to get the bottom clean up?


Go buy some tie wraps... Pull all those wires tight right behind the center of the mobo and tie wrap them together. Basically you just have a lot of slack hanging out, that's why it looks bad. Pull them all tight to a place that you can't see, such as behind the motherboard tray.

Some cable sleeving couldn't hurt the visual appeal either.


----------



## Colbize

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
redid my cables, but still looking horrible









any tips to get the bottom clean up?

Ya get some black zip ties. And loop it around the bulk of the cables and pull it tight. My case is super hard to hide cables but using black zip ties worked wonders.


----------



## Lyric

hk 3.0, black ice extreme 3 with 3x high flow panaflo fans, bitspower mosfet / northbridge/southbridge blocks...mcp655 pump. All internally mounted.









zip ties are mounted on the res like that to keep it from sliding down, i was having an issue with it sliding down and starting to kink the tube....due to the positioning of the mounting of it, i could only use one holder cause of the 3 gpus.


----------



## Colbize

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lyric*



















hk 3.0, black ice extreme 3 with 3x high flow panaflo fans, bitspower mosfet / northbridge/southbridge blocks...mcp655 pump. All internally mounted.









zip ties are mounted on the res like that to keep it from sliding down, i was having an issue with it sliding down and starting to kink the tube....due to the positioning of the mounting of it, i could only use one holder cause of the 3 gpus.


Nice i'm lovin the tri-sli!


----------



## Shrimpykins

Nice







, gonna post my setup once I get it put together x.x been procrastinatin... SLi with 2x gtx 285's and a 9800 gtx+ for a physx card + 2 additional monitors.


----------



## Touge180SX

Not to be a dick, but like the thread title says and has been mentioned before, please save the comments/questions for PM's and the thread for pictures only, thanks.


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Not to be a dick, but like the thread title says and has been mentioned before, please save the comments/questions for PM's and the thread for pictures only, thanks.









hahah.. that hasn't happened in a long time.







people are always talking in the thread. i figure its ok as long as it doesn't go totally OT.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
hahah.. that hasn't happened in a long time.







people are always talking in the thread. i figure its ok as long as it doesn't go totally OT.









That's what I'm afraid of. I can see it already, 300 pages, only 30 having pics some where in them!


----------



## nafljhy

haha, nah. i think its fine when people have questions about other people's rig cause another person might have the same question. personally feel like it's better this way.


----------



## boomstick360

Dang it is so crazy looking at the first pages of this thread and the last few. Makes me laugh


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


haha, nah. i think its fine when people have questions about other people's rig cause another person might have the same question. personally feel like it's better this way.










I completely agree, I was just trying to keep the original creator's thread on topic following the title. Ok, back on topic people, where are the pictures!


----------



## nafljhy

to make up for the talking:


----------



## richardbb85

god that is sick


----------



## TopFuel1471

Before:










Right now:










What's going on


----------



## Lovett

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*


Hey man, nice rig, really clean. but i was wondering if that micro rad. give enough cooling for all those components???


LoL, I think you didn't look at the second picture, haha, there's a huge rad at the other side of the case, he had the micro rad for the motherboard.


----------



## DrewPalmer04

:d rum:


----------



## xToaDx

Here's mine. Sorry for all the glare...

















And the crown jewel.







Thanks Naf!


----------



## nafljhy

whoa! that looks great toad!


----------



## cooper_inc1

(Yes there are two different types of tubes there, your eyes are not fooling you. I ran out of the red UV tubing and just had to make do














)


----------



## B-roca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


redid my cables, but still looking horrible









any tips to get the bottom clean up?


um use toilet paper???









You should mount that rad internally it will look alot cleaner


----------



## mtbhrd

Alright, finally here to post mine up.. After this little mod.





Never really bothered with a build log...


----------



## sp4wners

Hi! Some screens of my WC... Sorry for the bad quality, but my camera is a piece of crap...


----------



## Apothocary




----------



## hitman1985

well heres some unspectacular pics of my setup:


































































kinda non cool and unspectacular, but hey it keeps my 7750be at stock below 10c


----------



## Ziox

Well heres my rig


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitman1985*


well heres some unspectacular pics of my setup:










kinda non cool and unspectacular, but hey it keeps my 7750be at stock below 10c










I love those cases! Check out this shroud. Would look sweet on top of your case dressing it up with a much cleaner look.


----------



## hurrp




----------



## almighty15

Some of my build :


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

New case setup, T line at top, Drain at the bottom, this rad isnt enough at the moment, looking to get a RX480 sometime soon


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Here is my beauty


----------



## Patch

Nice rigs guys!

I've been so intent on what's going on in the garage, I don't think I've posted my current upstairs (24/7) rig.


----------



## JustMarioBros

Now: 1TB , 320GB+320GB Raid0 and 500GB+500GB Raid0









Ended up seperating the cards once again so this pic is not of recent setup









Half way done









Temporarily added my old 32" monitor









Only thing missing are the UV lights inside for the tubes


----------



## Colbize

just redid my loop!!


----------



## runeazn

hmm the most radiators are so lame at least that's what i think because i am going to buy a 140mmx450x31 mm 420 danger den stealth those thing looks lame do they even cool good...


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JustMarioBros* 
Now: 1TB , 320GB+320GB Raid0 and 500GB+500GB Raid0

Ended up seperating the cards once again so this pic is not of recent setup

Half way done









Temporarily added my old 32" monitor

Only thing missing are the UV lights inside for the tubes


I love it.....sweet rig man.


----------



## TopFuel1471




----------



## USlatin

nice background!!!

Can you link me to it?


----------



## TopFuel1471

np. You're about the 10th person to ask. It's awesome. You'll need to download a free program called DisplayFusion to spread it across both monitors.

http://hameed.deviantart.com/art/Emp...732?moodonly=1


----------



## 88EVGAFTW




----------



## USlatin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TopFuel1471* 
np. You're about the 10th person to ask. It's awesome. You'll need to download a free program called DisplayFusion to spread it across both monitors.

http://hameed.deviantart.com/art/Emp...732?moodonly=1

Thank you. I selected it and chose "tile" on XP-32 and it worked perfectly.

I was hoping it would be a bit higher detail but the colors are great.

I might keep it.


----------



## x9999

The system


----------



## urbtree

some beautiful rigs in here.

heres mine just fininshed i`ll update my build log when i get chance ~(can be arsed







)









case ready for glueing









wiring goin in









first run


----------



## AaronCooper

Lovin the lamp Urbtree!

Rig looks great too


----------



## .::Himeh::.

Here is My QuadXQuad


----------



## .::Himeh::.

Here is My QuadXQuad







QX9650 Quad Extreme & Quad GTX 295


----------



## whe3ls

my buddy's p180


----------



## bluedevil




----------



## motoray

My Antec300 I just finished this morning.


----------



## 102014




----------



## JustMarioBros




----------



## Biggu

My old setup, Getting ready to change it up a bit this week as my reservoir sprung a leak.


----------



## Sickened1




----------



## CompanionCube




----------



## spiderm0nkey

I can't believe the amount of tubing some of you guys are using... And how messy some of the cases are! It's crazy, especially when I look at how clean mine is after only a few hours of work on both cable management and the loop. I didn't think it was that difficult to get it looking tidy and have a well thought out loop lol... The first picture was one taken before I got around to doing my cable management. Going to start a build log fairly soon so will have more/better pictures there.










































And my last setup: (quite messy)


----------



## Touge180SX

My new setup:


































More pics in my build log in my sig!


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


My new setup:


































More pics in my build log in my sig!


Sex sells, wanna sell that PC




























I'll have my cousin come pick it up on the *USS Ronald Reagan*


----------



## Touge180SX

Haha, how much you offering?!?


----------



## nckid4u

Q6600 DD Block
2XGTS250 MCW60s
BIS 360 on top
HE 120.2 on bottom
D5 Vario
DD Dual Bay Res


----------



## br4d

URL for other pictures: click here!

Cheerz!


----------



## nzon3

CPU: i7 920 @ 4GHz w/Alphacool Yellowstone
GPU: GTX 295 w/Watercool Heatkiller
MB: eVGA Classified 760 w/Bitspower MOSFET/NB/SB blocks
RAM: 12GB Corsair Dominator 7-7-7-20-T1
PUMP: 2 MCP655 w/Bitspower top and mod kits
HD: 1 3.5 HD, 1 SSD Intel 80GB
Optical: LG Blu-ray
Radiators: 1 Feser Monsta, 2 240mm XSPC
Tube: Danger Den UV White
Fittings: All bitspower + 2 Koolance 45's


----------



## ridn3y




----------



## MisterAutomatic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ridn3y*





















That block is hot (no Ca$h Money pun intended). I love the fact that this thread has been going since 2004. Dopeness.


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ridn3y*





















This is the reason I want black coolant. Awesome man.


----------



## nzon3

Ridney...show that badass Monsta


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Not sure if I posted these in here yet -


----------



## PCCstudent

First time pic.poster,do we use a service like the bucket to do it? Any kind of pic.posting tutorial possible. I have psoted pics. on other Forums (CarTalk) but we had a attachment fiel to do it with.

OK I clicked on advanced options and see a manage attachments I should be able to figure it out from there.

Are some people using links to photobucket for pics? Is this prefered?

Now I am in "find camera mode". If I go buy one it will be first digital camera,do even low end cameras work out? Some of the pics posted are pretty bad,most likely cellphone cameras or what?


----------



## Crooksy

just use attachments or post the


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MisterAutomatic*


That block is hot (no Ca$h Money pun intended). I love the fact that this thread has been going since 2004. Dopeness.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *MasterShake*


This is the reason I want black coolant. Awesome man.


thanks guys!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nzon3*


Ridney...show that badass Monsta










hey nzone! i was saving it for some better photos







okay, here we go


----------



## nzon3

Ridney that photo is amazing, and that is not up to your standard. Imagine the ones up to your standard look like...









The piggyback Monsta looks so nice...I might get another to piggyback like yours


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ridn3y*


thanks guys!

hey nzone! i was saving it for some better photos







okay, here we go











Where's the rad?


----------



## SaltTheWalt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Where's the rad?

The MONSTA on the back, lol


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

wow, thats looking awsome guys! darn, i feel sorry for those spacers....


----------



## Protezione

Pretty terrible pictures tbh, Need to get the Dslr out and play with it.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Here is my rig, work log in my sig


----------



## JaCkHoLe

Here are a few pics of my finished NZXT Duet Watercooling/BTX Mod







still haven't put the work log together yet.


----------



## booby219




----------



## bluedevil

This thread needs a healthy BUMP.


----------



## OtherMike

i <3 this thread

some of the earlier posts are what inspired me to dive into wc


----------



## almighty15

Last week my power button decided to die so I had to strip my rig down and send it off for RMA, case was replaced via warranty and I set out to make this build better then the last one.

Some of the pictures are better quality then others




































Sexy Xigmatek fans


















I modified the HDD cage the case ships with to allow me to reverse mount my HDD's and hide the cables


















3x Xigmatek's for my Thermochil radiator


















Pump now mounted higher up


















Gneral shot of the whole case, came out blurry though


----------



## like30ninjas

don't think i've posted here before. I spent alot of time and money on my rig, and i love it. overkill, yes. so? i built it myself.























































iphone 2G quality ftw !


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

just did a complete rebuilt, re-install all the tubing and now the rad fans are pulling instead of pushing.

Went from this:









To this:

















You like?


----------



## el gappo

http://img222.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=wowtemps.jpg


----------



## denis6902

i dunno if my pc can keep up with the monsters here, because there are some pretty big stuff here huh?









*EDIT: Found some pics from the WC gear on flicker too so perhaps it works now! Lets try!*
sorry for the photobuket ones not working somehow!
Anyways, here my first WC setup!

















































































































































here some pics of the case a little improved!


----------



## Sleazebagger

where is it


----------



## jaded25

Is this one of those new camo wc setups or something?


----------



## denis6902

cammo my azz, i hate army and cammo is just not for PCS


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Sweet case setup man, but where all the WCing gear?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SaltTheWalt*


The MONSTA on the back, lol


I was kidding. The thing is a monster.


----------



## denis6902

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Sweet case setup man, but where all the WCing gear?


dont u see tit on the first pics? please let me know how many pics u see, because the first ones are uploaded in photobucket, and maybe that why u cant see them? anyone else having that too?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *denis6902*


dont u see tit on the first pics? please let me know how many pics u see, because the first ones are uploaded in photobucket, and maybe that why u cant see them? anyone else having that too?


All I see is fans, case and antennas.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

The first one that shows for me is a stack of fans beside an F1 booklet. I'm guessing I can't see the pics with the gear then. Probably Photobucket issues like you said. Repost them so we can comment because it looks like a sick setup.


----------



## denis6902

thats really weird







is it not possible to have pics from photobucket then? the second batch were uploaded on flicker.

anyways, just to prove its real here is a link on youtube on the wc gear

{Removed bt The Duke as this is not allowed per the For Sale rules}
*sorry about this guys, didnt mean it bad, and i forgot the youtube vid had sales details on it, my big apologies to all !!!!!*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I didn't doubt it was real, just wondered if you were aware your first post didn't show any watercooling gear. Anyway, looks great. Good luck with your sale!


----------



## denis6902

thanks man. I am wondering why the first ones arent working







its not only you who cant see them.

Can u try to go photobucket.com and browse a little see if u cant see other pics?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Sweet video







Looks like you've put a lot of time into that case and it's those setups that are always the best imo. Good to see someone else who makes an effort to make their case how they want it to be


----------



## denis6902

thanks man, didnt know youtube wasnt allowd here, neither sigs with my links







got a warning! and the pics linked from photobucket that show the gear arent working in here somehow


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *denis6902*


thanks man, didnt know youtube wasnt allowd here, neither sigs with my links







got a warning! and the pics linked from photobucket that show the gear arent working in here somehow










Youtube is allowed here, you just can't actually advertise here that your machine is for sale.


----------



## denis6902

didnt mean that to be honest! Its because i have changed the youtube thing, thats why.

Well nevermind that, nevermind the warning, things are cleared ot now and thats what matters, and i have updated my initial post on the previos page now, so i hope everyone can see the WC gear too and not just the improved case! Please check back see if its working now!

cheers everyone, and sorry any inconvenience i may have caused! my bad, and it wasnt on purpose, so apologies to all!


----------



## davidm71

This is my first try. My only regrets are rad placement is backwards and waterblock could have been a better brand...


----------



## nub

http://i366.photobucket.com/albums/o...volenti002.jpg


----------



## sarksoul

*My first water cooling!its not finished all but main parts to work!
i will buy xigmatek 120 fans and i got 30cm cathode lamps white colour!*

Web player


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

^Awesome Spedo^
Don't see enough of them around.

And @ Denis - looks spectacular man. Killer job.


----------



## denis6902

thanks man!

i liked the david71 beast, nice pc man

and real good loop job from sarksoul, clean and efficient loop. These little things help a lot in the end to be honest!


----------



## sarksoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *denis6902*


thanks man!

i liked the david71 beast, nice pc man

and real good loop job from sarksoul, clean and efficient loop. These little things help a lot in the end to be honest!


thanks!!


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

See my sig link for details on my rig watercooling setup and details.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

heres my Cosmos 1000 LCed


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
^Awesome Spedo^
Don't see enough of them around.

And @ Denis - looks spectacular man. Killer job.

I just wanted to say thanks for the complement. The only thing about the Spedo is that its kind of cheap. Already I broke a drive retention clip. But it had pluses like eight pci slots, light weight, and room for a 120.3 rad up top inside. Also the fans don't push a lot of cfms. After priming I noticed that the exhaust temps hit nearly 30 degrees from the top of the case and that my load temps followed along with that ambient temp... ie.. theres heat in the case thats heating my rad that not helping my load temps!

Anyhow I like that dudes coke bottle res mod a few pages back and the marylin Manson sig the other guy set up... Cool stuff. All you guys tubing work is pretty and slick!


----------



## Oli4v

My 2nd pc, aka Duality Build a Lian Li V1000b with dual loops, still workin' on it ...


----------



## USFORCES




----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I've seen your setup before USFORCES, but not the last two shots. Looks freaking sweet.


----------



## JerseyDubbin

USFORCES that is an amazing setup


----------



## Oli4v

USFORCES, that one looks familiar to me


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 

























I say sexy. Any seconds?

That is really very creative man.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MasterShake* 
I say sexy. Any seconds?

That is really very creative man.

Most certainly very creative. I love that it is built into the desk. Not so great for portability hehe but it looks incredible. Perhaps when I get a more permanent place to live I'll do something like that


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

*USFORCES*, I have to admit, that is probably the most amazing watercooling setup I've ever seen. Everything is so clean and neatly set up and the idea is exceptionally creative. You have my sincere respect and +rep for putting in the time and effort.









*EDIT*: You must give us some high res photos later on.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

*Here is mine* (please go easy on me for my lack of cable management) (See sig link for more pics):


----------



## ChielScape

i love that red stuff you got going on... the blue board, not so much.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChielScape* 
i love that red stuff you got going on... the blue board, not so much.

You can thank Gigabyte for that. Also black and red boards are expensive.


----------



## ChielScape

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813186170


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChielScape* 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813186170

I would have to had to bought new RAM and CPU along with that. Also I don't think that board was out when I was buying my hardware. My purchases were separate, it wasn't a one time buy so I had to buy the best stuff to fit my current hardware.

That is a very amazing board however. Might just be my next setup.

*EDIT*: Only three RAM slots and no RAID???


----------



## ChielScape

oh i just noticed you're still on 775


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChielScape* 
oh i just noticed you're still on 775









Whatchoo mean *STILL*? :swearing: If it ain't broke, don't fix it.








JK.


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Open1Your1Eyes0* 
Whatchoo mean *STILL*? :swearing: If it ain't broke, don't fix it.
JK.









LMAO I had pretty much the same reaction when I read that too







.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MasterShake* 
LMAO I had pretty much the same reaction when I read that too







.

Long live *LGA775*. Who's with me?


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Open1Your1Eyes0* 
Long live *LGA775*. Who's with me?

















Alright brotha!


----------



## ChielScape

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Open1Your1Eyes0* 
Long live *LGA775*. Who's with me?









I am. Q6600 for life bro.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Open1Your1Eyes0* 
Long live *LGA775*. Who's with me?









I'll take up arms for that cause.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Open1Your1Eyes0* 
Long live *LGA775*. Who's with me?









Me! and I'm *still* on a 939 socket! About to go 775 only because I need a bit more CPU grunt for college next year haha. I can still run all games on high with load temps sitting at 40 with my 939 setup.


----------



## losttsol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Open1Your1Eyes0*


Long live *LGA775*. Who's with me?










I am for another year at least. I think I'll wait until the Sandy Bridge chips come out.


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Open1Your1Eyes0* 
Long live *LGA775*. Who's with me?









Yep! for atleast another 2 years.


----------



## Oli4v

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BANDIT_COROLLA* 
Yep! for atleast another 2 years.

+-that Â²


----------



## 102014

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 

























Thats NICE







fancy putting up ney more pics of the red etc ?


----------



## BIGGUN

Works great.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 

























Nice way thinking outside the box


----------



## DarthBeavis

Guess I can post a few pics of systems I have had . . .first up is Autopsy


----------



## DarthBeavis

Next, Duality Clinic Server. Two in one rig with same hardware so if one side goes down just pop stripped raided drives to the other side and fire it up for minimal down time. rig no longer in service


----------



## DarthBeavis

Next, Skulltrail Danger Den Waterbox through many loop iterations:


----------



## DarthBeavis

Daywalker: Six foot tall rig made of five Mountain Mod Ascension cases housing two triple sli rigs and a server on top
I think it had five 360 radiator and over 60 fans:


----------



## hy897t

holy crap those are badass


----------



## DarthBeavis

Now for two Danger Den double-wide towers - one is mine and one was my best friends (now it is my temporary HTPC server):


----------



## [email protected]'D

some very nice systems you have made there







do you happen to work for DD by any chance?


----------



## DarthBeavis

Now to show I can do ghetto H20 as well (we all have to learn somewhere). First, how it all started . . .I bought a stock Alienware ALX brand new.
I upgraded it many times and even had Smooth Creations make the outside look purdier


Ghetto water-cooling


----------



## DarthBeavis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
some very nice systems you have made there







do you happen to work for DD by any chance?

just friends with them


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Holy ****, that is an AMAZING paint job!


----------



## Xombie

Took a bit of work - faced quite a few problems - but it's back online as of today.


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xombie* 









Took a bit of work - faced quite a few problems - but it's back online as of today.









....what tha eff?








What/who is in there? lol


----------



## DarthBeavis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xombie* 









Took a bit of work - faced quite a few problems - but it's back online as of today.









I knew rumors of Micheal Jackson's death were greatly exaggerated.


----------



## Oli4v

V1000b, a bit updated, a HD3850 coming in this week hopefully, so than it's gamable again


----------



## TopFuel1471




----------



## KShirza1

Parts are in, and let the install begin!

EK Supreme HF block





Koolance HX-720CU 240 rad


This is why i got this rad (top mounted fill ports)


Primochill Typhoon III Res w/ Swiftech MCP655 pump





The Res will be installed in the top pcu hole on the atcs 840



heres how the res will sit





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

with a little modding the mounting hole will be cleaned on the case plate



with the primochill typhoon iii brushed faceplate when it arrives



rad will be install inside top of the case behind the res making a nice clean loop sitting right above the cpu





still waiting on fittings, tubes, typhoon iii black brushed faceplate and panaflow fans

loop


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Still haven't received my tech bench so I am using the GTX 470 box.


----------



## nafljhy

what tech bench are you getting?


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

pm sent


----------



## KShirza1

Fittings are in... and i must admit its looking impressive


----------



## mcpetrolhead

My homemade water cooling.


----------



## KShirza1

Heres the Normandy now...











because im finishing this...



































Uploaded with ImageShack.us

still waiting on some more fittings and tubing. I wont be putting the stuff back in until i leak test it for 24 hours when im done...


----------



## Oli4v

Oh booy Koolance rad and T3 res, that's asking for fail ...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oli4v* 
Oh booy Koolance rad and T3 res, that's asking for fail ...









lol.

This is mine, new born, 5 days old


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oli4v* 
Oh booy Koolance rad and T3 res, that's asking for fail ...









sometimes you just have to get a revised t3 and low air flow rad with top mount fill ports to switch it up.

nothing worse than seeing a pc with a messy complicated cpu loop.

lol

well it can always change, so well see.

koolance has some nice copper core rads also


----------



## Oli4v

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KShirza1*


sometimes you just have to get a revised t3 and low air flow rad with top mount fill ports to switch it up.

nothing worse than seeing a pc with a messy complicated cpu loop.

lol

well it can always change, so well see.

koolance has some nice copper core rads also


The rad can be good, I'm not a Koolance fan, neither a T3 fan, that D5 bayrestop just has to crack one day ...


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oli4v*


The rad can be good, I'm not a Koolance fan, neither a T3 fan, that D5 bayrestop just has to crack one day ...


for what im going for the res is the best i can get untill xspc comes out with their bay res and pump combo.

i knew going into the t3 about its issues, so if anything starts going wrong ill switch. by that time the xspc one will be out!

im going for minimum plumbing and as stealth as possible


----------



## KShirza1

fittings, but i was sent the wrong tubing. I ordered black... waiting again








caint wait to see it all together


----------



## austinb324

Hey guys, this is my first water cooled build, I think it turned out well but what do yall think? By the way im planning on switching the leds in the front fan to blue. Im also switching from the feser crap to uv blue tubbing and distilled water.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Nice build *austinb324*, you'll see, in a couple of months, you'll want to add radiator and VGA Block









+rep


----------



## NoGuru

Here is mine, almost done.


----------



## KShirza1

T3 sucks... im replacing it

Bring on the i told you so's... i gave them a shot for a unique product, and i hope xspc doesn't make the same mistake.

i need to get this and its set to release on the 28th


----------



## denis6902

some more pics:


----------



## Teh Noob Slayer

ATCS double radiators (RX 360 and RX 240) with go faster stripe and temperature monitoring.


----------



## Vagpounderly




----------



## KShirza1

Update with floating res

New res looks great and everything fits much better, but i had to move the rad back 1.4"





















Floating res











exhaust fan is now a intake fan


----------



## KShirza1

oops double post


----------



## KaRLiToS

Nice Double Post with 30MB of photos.

But that a nice build, I like the short tubing


----------



## PackaBowl09

Love that build, glad to see you dropped the T3 and finished your build

Yeah but plz delete the double post


----------



## KShirza1

sorry about he massive double post lulz

well at the moment im running it at 4.2 and the ram at 1564 (or something i forget without looking at the bios.)

bclk frequency 156

cpu v 1.425

dram v 1.65681

qpi v1.48125

cpu temp 39c idle and 47c load

i used arctic silver 5 even though i wanted to try mx-2 and i had the opertunity to use ICdiamond

fans set to 1100rpm

im very happy right now with the results

photos of the rig finnished very soon


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KShirza1*


sorry about he massive double post lulz

well at the moment im running it at 4.2 and the ram at 1564 (or something i forget without looking at the bios.)

bclk frequency 156

cpu v 1.425

dram v 1.65681

qpi v1.48125

cpu temp 39c idle and 47c load

i used arctic silver 5 even though i wanted to try mx-2 and i had the opertunity to use ICdiamond

fans set to 1100rpm

im very happy right now with the results

photos of the rig finnished very soon


47'C Load at 4.2 Ghz, what program are you using to stress, I doubt those low temps at 4.2 ghz?


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


47'C Load at 4.2 Ghz, what program are you using to stress, I doubt those low temps at 4.2 ghz?


sorry i ment to type 74 load and not 47


----------



## KShirza1




----------



## KaRLiToS

Did you use the Velcro provided by Enermax?? For the power cables and the tubing?

Nice Job, very clean, I like...everything except your open air top...but the rest is just so AWSOME MAN


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Did you use the Velcro provided by Enermax?? For the power cables and the tubing?

Nice Job, very clean, I like...everything except your open air top...but the rest is just so AWSOME MAN


open air top? if i understand right you mean the top of the case where the mash slide in goes, and that was just removed for the picture. if you notice most of the pics have the top on.


----------



## jacobroufa

Don't think I ever posted these in this thread...


----------



## Arexniba

Here's mine:



















I just finished it last weekend. I'm loving it.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KShirza1*


open air top? if i understand right you mean the top of the case where the mash slide in goes, and that was just removed for the picture. if you notice most of the pics have the top on.


I didnt see correctly, you have a damm nice build but tell me, did you use the velcro that enermax gave with the PSU.???

Also, can you tell me what is your temperature sensor..
I need one


----------



## NoGuru

Love the mini case.

Arexniba do something with those wires.


----------



## Arexniba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Love the mini case.

Arexniba do something with those wires.


Lol...well the 1st picture I put there (if you noticed) was like pre-assembly. If you look closely at the upper hose the coolant isn't going all the way, I was just testing it. I have covered as much wiring as possible, however, you are right. The only cable management I am annoyed with is the Corsair psu. I bought it from an OCN member, but never realized this thing would have so much wiring. I love the psu, but I think in about a few weeks I'll be upgrading to a modular psu again.

Here's a cleaner installation of my setup:


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


I didnt see correctly, you have a damm nice build but tell me, did you use the velcro that enermax gave with the PSU.???

Also, can you tell me what is your temperature sensor..
I need one


the one going in the rad? if so thats part of the Aerocool touch fan controller im using.


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[




----------



## Slic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *]\\/[EGADET]-[*





















Ahh, my eyes! do you even need to turn the lights on, in that room? lol
nice man, look pretty and clean


----------



## ghettogeddy

my first loop just got my pump in today

the rad i bought used has a very small leak that i think happened in shipping cause the seller is a good friend of mine. it was also the only used part i bought lol so im just gona buy a new one

thank good i tested out side of the case before actually installing every thing


----------



## [-erick-]

will change the 2x120mm rad to 3x140mm rad.

Pump too lol


----------



## shan1784




----------



## vanilla_eitz

Here's my first WC build for my HTPC. That's a DFI LP JR P45-T2R with a Wolfdale E6300 and my old 8800GTS 640MB in a Lian Li 351B. Sorry for the crappy phone pics.


----------



## Cyco-Dude

small pic of my old system (working on a new one now). system consists of danger den tdx, a 120 heater core, danner mag 3 (350gph pump) and a 4x4x2 outdoor electrical junction box for a res. heater core fan shroud made from a sheet of lucite i bought from lowes, glued with plumbers goop and attached with velcro.


----------



## Colbize

My temporary build until I get a new case


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy*


my first loop just got my pump in today

the rad i bought used has a very small leak that i think happened in shipping cause the seller is a good friend of mine. it was also the only used part i bought lol so im just gona buy a new one

thank good i tested out side of the case before actually installing every thing


----------



## cyronn

I have done a small change as I added a gpu block for my gtx480 and added another rad. Its not quite finished as I got some compression fittings aswell but they online retailer didnt have the normal ones in stock lol. So have to get like 3 of them and still need to put the uv and blue lights back in. Also I lapped my D-tek fusion v2 block.


----------



## davidm71

This was my first attempt at building a watercooled rig. Started a year ago and finally making progress. Only regret is that the case is a bit tight and in the beginning I broke a drive bay latch and spray painted and punctured the rad. Oops. All fixed up now.


----------



## mr-Charles

. . . so far, so good; been leak testing for a week and NO Leak's anywhere







! ! ! 
{that's after changing over the Reservoir to this NEWer version...







}

Originally started with this Reservoir . . .









...now, have the NEWer Version(Gen 5.) replacing that Gen 4 version . . .









. . . . . thus sitting at so far . . . { debating on H2O upon the video card...







.....}


mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## Colbize

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr-Charles* 
. . . so far, so good; been leak testing for a week and NO Leak's anywhere







! ! !
{that's after changing over the Reservoir to this NEWer version...







}

Originally started with this Reservoir . . .









...now, have the NEWer Version(Gen 5.) replacing that Gen 4 version . . .









. . . . . thus sitting at so far . . . { debating on H2O upon the video card...







.....}


mr-Charles . . .









.

Haha nice res! I have the same one! love it. Except one of the tubes in mine broke off and is now resting on the other one so it just looks like a big S..


----------



## Colbize

My newest build is complete!








Cable management much better this time around


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Colbize* 
Haha nice res! I have the same one! love it. Except _one of the tubes in mine broke off and is now resting on the other one so it just looks like a big S.._









...you know you can drain & take apart and just superglue that broken Helix back together? they are of a solid type
of an Acrylic rod. >>> just a thought for you to fix it, next time ya drain your setup.....









_*
EDIT: oooOOOOOP's ! ! Dang, sorry modd's; just did send this as a PM to him, so go ahead and
just delete this posting's......{ as it states for in the title of this thread.... } again, sorry all. . .*_

mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## geniusloci




----------



## wermad




----------



## frozenicex




----------



## RatDog

My first attempt at switching to liquid from air. My CPU Temps are 36c idle / 78c 100% load (prime 95). GPU 38c idle / 68c 100% load.

Corsair 700d
Intel i7 870 OC'd 4.1 Ghz
Nvidia GTX 470 OC'd 779 / 1558
4GB OCZ 1600
Corsiar HX850 PS
Swiftech MCP655-B
Swiftech MCRES Micro Revision 2 reservoir
EK Waterblocks EK-FC470 GTX Nickel Plexi
Danger Den MC-TDX Block for LGA 1156 i7
Swiftech MCR320-QPRad
Primochill Â½ x Â¾ green tubing
Feser one green coolent
Bitspower Â½" stubby barbs
White snap clips
3x Scythe Kaze-Jyun 1900 RPM / 110 CFM fans (running ~1200 RPM)
6 channel Kaze Pro
2x 140mm Corsair installed fans

I love the look of frozenicex black tubes with black fittings. I am thinking about redoing my rig with that look, and black liquid for a black on black on black. Seems all the bitspower matte black compression fittings are all sold out at the moment. Thinking about adding at least a 140mm rad to the back, and / or a 240mm rad on the bottom. Also wondering about the 320 rad sandwich like Swiftech has.


----------



## armada10

noob wc setup


----------



## DonkeyShowisaNoNo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frozenicex* 




































I am so jealous! PM sent.


----------



## rzs77

My TJ07


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

My MM Ufo i finished yesterday







[/URL]IMG_0488[/IMG]

IMG_0503

IMG_0498

IMG_0492


----------



## armada10

updated setup:


----------



## KaRLiToS




----------



## OverSightX

Well heres mine. First stab at WC (well after the H50). CPU loop only for now.


----------



## drblah53

My first loop built. Still needs some work on making wiring look better but it will do for now.


----------



## whood886

didn't really get any pics of the 360 up top


----------



## KShirza1

Update


----------



## volcomx2




----------



## Wezz0




----------



## MokFlurry

@Wezz0

9/10 for dye


----------



## Orestes




----------



## ntuason




----------



## fat_italian_stallion

IMG_0507


IMG_0511


IMG_0512


IMG_0517


----------



## hti.inc




----------



## ssgwright




----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whood886* 

















didn't really get any pics of the 360 up top









do you have only 1 radiator in that loop? or is there another in the drive bay?
I was worried that a 120 rad and 140 rad would not be enough for my cpu/gpu loop.


----------



## ShortySmalls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paradoxum* 
do you have only 1 radiator in that loop? or is there another in the drive bay?
I was worried that a 120 rad and 140 rad would not be enough for my cpu/gpu loop.

hes got a 360 on the top and a 240 on the back


----------



## coolhandluke41




----------



## kingofyo1




----------



## Guten

*My Lian li v2010 build "Black Legend"*


















*And my latest build, Silverstone GD03 "Silent Power"*


----------



## ttoadd.nz




----------



## GeeK671

Here are some shots of my rig (very first watercooled rig) that I just finished a few days ago, some pics were taken in my room and the others at a convention I was part of ***also please dont mind about the wiring in the last pic, was rushing to get it started, was actually super excited to see if my waterloop was successful ^_^


















































its currently running at 4.1ghz @ 1.35v


----------



## KShirza1




----------



## jmcu




----------



## Mayhem

Not all liquids are equal - MD-HBN-70 - Ocean blue (WIP)


















this is my humble messing around pc. so its by no means pretty. Id rather use it than stare at it.


----------



## the.FBI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcu;13663233*
























You put a tiny monitor in your case, that is completely brilliant, props to you good sir.


----------



## NorxMAL

This is my first WC and Case Mod. Hope you like it








Not completely tidied up, not entirely finished also







(when will it ever be right?







)


----------



## motoray




----------



## KShirza1




----------



## RushMore1205

SEXY RED GOT WET


----------



## ASO7

*worklog*
http://foro.noticias3d.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=338654


















































































[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsO78MvnjJ8&hd=1[/ame]


----------



## Khaotik55

Stains on the wall.
Damage to the wall.
Weird contraption for water cooling.
Dust everywhere.
Terrible photo.
Uncovered power outlet.
DVD drive from Gateway computer back in 2004 era with broken front.
Fan on top with duct-tape connection.

No need to applaud, I know it's beautiful.


----------



## lowfat




----------



## wermad




----------



## Pascal1973




----------



## Trget

here is mine


----------



## glthomas7

Here's mine.


----------



## Playerxl

Here is mine:


----------



## clappo

Custom closed loop cooling untill my parts come from ek lol....


----------



## hoevito

My first ever computer build, let alone foray into water cooling...


----------



## Zooty Cat

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoevito*
> 
> My first ever computer build, let alone foray into water cooling...






I like the blue


----------



## everclearhero




----------



## calanorn

So I have been lurking on these forums over the last few months whilst quietly plotting my first WC build and this is where I am up to at this point the system is up and running but still need to mod the bottom and cover the cables.

Big thanks to everyone here although I have not been active on these forums they have been a massive help.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Subbed


----------



## nathalex27

Simple but I'm happy with it.
And I think it looks great.


----------

